# Do y'all think Barb will survive past this event?



## Googie dot com (Aug 2, 2021)

Personally, knowing her advanced age, possible rape by the septic sperg wonder known as Chris Chan, and dementia if she isn't a ward of the state and placed in an institution or state-run geriatric ward herself I do not think she'll survive this. Even with the fact she isn't lucid, I don't think she can sustain that type of trauma and may pass within the next few weeks. Can't say I truly feel bad for her (considering she raised Chris and was already a bit unhinged), but nobody deserves this shit especially in one's final years. What are y'all's thoughts on this? Would it surprise you if she lived to see the trial? Will the reopen Trans Alleghany for Chris to spend his own remaining years in? Will Bob come back from the dead and finally cut the internet down?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Aug 2, 2021)

she is going to kick the bucket within the next 1 - 5 years anyways, so it doesent really matter 

we will get the homeless saga one way or another, whether it takes 1 month or 5 years


----------



## Hassa_Bussa (Aug 2, 2021)

Unfortunately yes, she probably will.


----------



## ladyhimitsu (Aug 2, 2021)

it honestly depends on how advanced her dementia is. from what chris has said she’s not end stage, but judging on how he described the incoherent noises she was making and the fact that she could relay a memory to chris might mean she’s in the middle stages. not all the way present, but cognizant enough to tell a memory and tell him he hurt her while touching her. 

it’s the later stages which makes what chris did all that more horrifying? you see, it’s a degenerative(literal) disease that eats at the brain until you’re nothing more than a motionless lump on the bed and experiencing the world around you, but not quite living. 

which makes barb a blank canvas for chris to paint his idea of a partner onto; since he doesn’t describe her fighting his touches, maybe that’s how he could preform sexually since shes not cognizant enough to fight him off. i think she’s in the later stages. if she’s end stages, she’s basically whatever chris wanted her to be.


----------



## DeeCeeBees (Aug 2, 2021)

Her dog and only other companion in this life is dead. I see her slipping quick.


----------



## Mario Incandenza (Aug 2, 2021)

She's already dead. There no longer exists Barb as we knew her; only a black pool of lies and neglect; a spider caught in its own web who long ago stopped trying to escape.


----------



## Senior Citizen Virgin (Aug 2, 2021)

Honestly dude? Idk how the bitch even made it this long. My gut says no though.. I know if Chris came inside of me twice a week I'd lose my will to live.


----------



## Googie dot com (Aug 2, 2021)

ladyhimitsu said:


> it honestly depends on how advanced her dementia is. from what chris has said she’s not end stage, but judging on how he described the incoherent noises she was making and the fact that she could relay a memory to chris might mean she’s in the middle stages. not all the way present, but cognizant enough to tell a memory and tell him he hurt her while touching her.


True, tho Chris is unreliable and may not be the best of authority, but we don't know if she's been taking medication for slowing the process of the disease as well.


----------



## Bucky Fucking Barnes (Aug 2, 2021)

I think she'll be dead soon if the state doesn't take custody of her. She doesn't have much left anyways. Sounds cruel, but I think it'd just be better for her to become a ward of the state.


----------



## B’Elanna (Aug 2, 2021)

Yes, Alzheimer’s is the slow death


----------



## Optimus Prime (Aug 2, 2021)

Depends on how much physical trauma happened when Chris did the deed and if it was sustained. She's fucking _ooooolllddd_ and the human body's ability to heal is severely less than what it is for people even in their 50s.

Combined with the utter shithole that is 14 Branchland Court and her non-existent diet, she likely will not improve and Chris may have literally fucked his own mother into the grave faster.


----------



## stanpandalee (Aug 2, 2021)

I'd be surprised if Barb doesn't have cancer from being injected with highly concentrated autistic Chris Chan sperm


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Aug 2, 2021)

She has to die at somepoint


----------



## DeeCeeBees (Aug 2, 2021)

Juxie said:


> Honestly dude? Idk how the bitch even made it this long. My gut says no though.. I know if Chris came inside of me twice a week I'd lose my will to live.


My soul died a little bit at that last part.


----------



## cruderudedude (Aug 2, 2021)

ladyhimitsu said:


> tell him he hurt her while touching her.


that is the most fucked up goddamn sentence I have read on this forum in the last 3 days.  Chris  did become a real monster at some point.


----------



## CRUBRANGERLSTEINZHAJJAVIF (Aug 2, 2021)

i sure hope not


----------



## Googie dot com (Aug 2, 2021)

cruderudedude said:


> that is the most fucked up goddamn sentence I have read on this forum in the last 3 days.  Chris  did become a real monster at some point.


I think he's been a monster for a long fucking while, but this has just been the proverbial straw that broke the camel's back


----------



## General Tug Boat (Aug 2, 2021)

Pretty likely that she will have another couple of years to keep slipping further into her demintia ridden state.  Though depending on the amount of traumatic abuse she went through, more than likely the process has already been accelerated.  She will hopefully get a good degree of care and proper evaluation in the nursing home, though she is forever a shell of her former self irregardless.   It doesn't quite seem like to me any of her extended family want anything to do with her, along with her pets being dead, and Bob being dead for almost a decade now.  More than likely it would be either with in the next six months, to a maximum of two years she will live.  

With proper care she could live longer, but with the current state of most of these homes, and their financial disposition, it isn't going to be any better than prison.   Barb wasn't in the best hands with Chris irregardless, but who knows maybe one of her kids might make it right, but seems unlikely based on how bad of a mother she was.  So, realistically it is a fucking awful, but inevitable situation.


----------



## ladyhimitsu (Aug 2, 2021)

cruderudedude said:


> that is the most fucked up goddamn sentence I have read on this forum in the last 3 days.  Chris  did become a real monster at some point.


kill me please


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Aug 2, 2021)

Death from vaginal trauma


----------



## Seaweed Chips (Aug 2, 2021)

Someone her age and in her condition won't take the move very well. And however which way she distortedly viewed Chris, he was part of her normal. If she's indeed deep in dementia, she's not going to handle losing him and being surrounded by total strangers. It does not look good.

It truly is the end of an era. Remember how this same woman used to clap back at trolls over the phone?


----------



## ladyhimitsu (Aug 2, 2021)

Hollywood Hitler said:


> Death from vaginal trauma


not likely, chris has a lil hook that couldn’t even reach your molars.


----------



## Blue_Snow (Aug 2, 2021)

If she goes to a nursing home, she’s going to die. They’re shitty and don’t take care of their residents. If a family member would to take her in, she could last a little longer. I’ll say she might have 5-7 years left (if she’s not in a nursing home) or less than five if she lives in one. I’m not trying to be bleak, but I think her end is near.


----------



## DeeCeeBees (Aug 2, 2021)

When we first came to the states I discovered a Gauntlet arcade machine at the local laundromat. I loved playing it but cringed whenever I heard "Wizard/Elf/Warrior/Valkyrie, your life force is running out" and I was out of quarters.

Barbara Chandler, your life force is running out. And you're out of quarters.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Aug 2, 2021)

Blue_Snow said:


> If she goes to a nursing home, she’s going to die.


Oh, she's most certainly going into a bang'em and bin'em joint where the orderlies are all joggers that hate the Whites.


----------



## Blue_Snow (Aug 2, 2021)

Hollywood Hitler said:


> Oh, she's most certainly going into a bang'em and bin'em joint where the orderlies are all joggers that hate the Whites.


It’s not just the blacks, nobody cares. Where I live almost everyone who works there are rednecks and they don’t care about the patients. They just want to get their shift to be over with. People like that will leave your father in his own shit and piss for hours. These places are death houses and I’m amazed the federal government haven’t did anything to help.


----------



## Bisected Equine (Aug 2, 2021)

What does she have to live for at this point. I don't wish for it but Barb's death may be a mercy to her.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Aug 2, 2021)

I doubt it. Anyone out of it enough to be in this situation- whether she was 'okay' with the acts or not- is not long for this world.


----------



## Daisymae (Aug 2, 2021)

If she doesn'tI hope they let Chris have his way with her one more time before she goes in the ground.


----------



## Dunder (Aug 2, 2021)

Shitted Scaredless said:


> She has to die at somepoint


I'm sure if she had the choice it would have been before this point.


----------



## Adolf Bieber (Aug 2, 2021)

Would Chris be banned from the funeral?


----------



## ladyhimitsu (Aug 2, 2021)

Daisymae said:


> If she doesn'tI hope they let Chris have his way with her one more time before she goes in the ground.


chris r wording his dementia mom might as well be necrophilia at this point.


----------



## Hundreds Of Sparrows (Aug 2, 2021)

whatever made barb barb is more or less already dead. her body is still hanging on and might hang on for another year or so, but i think she's more hollow than ever, to the point that it really doesn't matter


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Aug 2, 2021)

Bisected Equine said:


> What does she have to live for at this point. I don't wish for it but Barb's death may be a mercy to her.


She never really had anything to live for even before this tbh


----------



## VimToad (Aug 2, 2021)

ladyhimitsu said:


> the fact that she could relay a memory to chris might mean she’s in the middle stages


However, she relayed to him a memory from her childhood. Imo, that’s not a good sign for her being in the middle states. Childhood memories are the strongest held and often the very last to go in Alzheimer’s patients. She could be close to late stage if the only memories she can share are from her childhood.


----------



## Ascension (Aug 2, 2021)

She should be put to sleep.  I imagine she is reliving the events in her head 24/7 and has forgot how to scream.


----------



## Ted_Logan (Aug 2, 2021)

She's already dead and gone at this rate and after this saga or pre homeless saga.  She's pretty much what ever Chris want her to be.


----------



## WorldsSmartestManRonOTool (Aug 2, 2021)

Seaweed Chips said:


> Remember how this same woman used to clap back at trolls over the phone?


"Yer butt's gonna be in trouble".


----------



## Ser Ciappelletto (Aug 2, 2021)

Barb's mother only lived into her fifties so using that as a base, she is already long overdo. Her poor diet and living standards prior to getting raped repeatedly by an autist surely don't help matters. It's a miracle she made it this far.


----------



## ANobody (Aug 2, 2021)

ladyhimitsu said:


> not likely, chris has a lil hook that couldn’t even reach your molars.


Sure but his sheer blubbery mass can grind Barb's osteopenic pelvis into dust, death by snu snu style


----------



## Horrid Henry (Aug 2, 2021)

Even if somehow she still has the will to live does she even have enough money to survive? It seems like she was reliant on scalping Chris’ tugboat each month to pay the mortgage, and that will be suspended whilst he’s slumming it inside jail. What a fucking catastrophe.


----------



## DeeCeeBees (Aug 2, 2021)

The best thing they can do is bring is some random bald four eyed faggot and go "Mrs. Chandler? Cole is here to see you. Why don't you visit with him for a while?"

Faggot coos at her for a while and says things like "I always loved you mom" and holds her hand and shit.

Then Barb slips in to the abyss.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Aug 2, 2021)

ladyhimitsu said:


> which makes barb a blank canvas for chris to paint his idea of a partner onto; since he doesn’t describe her fighting his touches, maybe that’s how he could preform sexually since shes not cognizant enough to fight him off. i think she’s in the later stages. if she’s end stages, she’s basically whatever chris wanted her to be.


Fucking Chris...That Goddamn fucking piece of shit...


----------



## ladyhimitsu (Aug 2, 2021)

VimToad said:


> However, she relayed to him a memory from her childhood. Imo, that’s not a good sign for her being in the middle states. Childhood memories are the strongest held and often the very last to go in Alzheimer’s patients. She could be close to late stage if the only memories she can share are from her childhood.


having to type out chris touching his mom and hurting her was my breaking point this shit still makes my skin crawl


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 2, 2021)

I hate these threads. I hate the newfags posting useless bullshit without lurking first. I hate how the content right now hinges on whether or not Chris is let free or sent off to prison. I hate the inane repetition of the same stupid question that eventually gets locked. I hate how any kind of update right now is going to be buried under a thousand threads of "Is Chris ___". I hate that we have a fucking "READ BEFORE YOU MAKE A THREAD" and no one reads it because newfags are dumb reddit niggers who think their reddit karma bullshit applies here.

I hate all of you fucking retards who keep shitting this place up and ruining my feed. Kill yourselves you stupid niggers. @Null Ban me from the fucking subforum until this shit's over so the front page feed is sanitized please.


----------



## Kirby (Aug 2, 2021)

she's very old so she could die soon probably


----------



## Rioh (Aug 2, 2021)

No I think this is the catalyst to the end, the elderly go down hill quick naturally in their 80’s, couple that with the trauma of basically being a sex slave to that giant retard and then suddenly having to leave your home to be put in elderly care? Barb ain’t seeing 2022


----------



## Ygolonac (Aug 2, 2021)

Past this event? Depends on Chris's Sentence. I don't see Barb living until 90 but she's not really on deaths door. Old woman like her tend to hand around for a long time even with dementia, unless they develop cancer or something.


----------



## serious n00b (Aug 2, 2021)

Hollywood Hitler said:


> Oh, she's most certainly going into a bang'em and bin'em joint where the orderlies are all joggers that hate the Whites.


OT but did anything happen to that nigger who filmed himself harrassing old people in nursing homes


----------



## A Money Creature (Aug 2, 2021)

She's dead in all levels but physical. The fact that she let CWC do this proves that.


Uncle Warren said:


> I hate these threads. I hate the newfags posting useless bullshit without lurking first. I hate how the content right now hinges on whether or not Chris is let free or sent off to prison. I hate the inane repetition of the same stupid question that eventually gets locked. I hate how any kind of update right now is going to be buried under a thousand threads of "Is Chris ___". I hate that we have a fucking "READ BEFORE YOU MAKE A THREAD" and no one reads it because newfags are dumb reddit niggers who think their reddit karma bullshit applies here.
> 
> I hate all of you fucking retards who keep shitting this place up and ruining my feed. Kill yourselves you stupid niggers. @Null Ban me from the fucking subforum until this shit's over so the front page feed is sanitized please.


Null needs to temporarily shut down registrations


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Aug 2, 2021)

ladyhimitsu said:


> having to type out chris touching his mom and hurting her was my breaking point this shit still makes my skin crawl


So then don't post if you have nothing to add to the conversation.


----------



## NoonmanR (Aug 2, 2021)

Can you truly call what she is right now "living"?


----------



## Fuck! (Aug 2, 2021)

Ait lads what stage are we at?


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 2, 2021)

ladyhimitsu said:


> it honestly depends on how advanced her dementia is. from what chris has said she’s not end stage, but judging on how he described the incoherent noises she was making and the fact that she could relay a memory to chris might mean she’s in the middle stages. not all the way present, but cognizant enough to tell a memory and tell him he hurt her while touching her.
> 
> it’s the later stages which makes what chris did all that more horrifying? you see, it’s a degenerative(literal) disease that eats at the brain until you’re nothing more than a motionless lump on the bed and experiencing the world around you, but not quite living.
> 
> which makes barb a blank canvas for chris to paint his idea of a partner onto; since he doesn’t describe her fighting his touches, maybe that’s how he could preform sexually since shes not cognizant enough to fight him off. i think she’s in the later stages. if she’s end stages, she’s basically whatever chris wanted her to be.


It's an open question how lucid Barb is. Reading chris's vomit inducing description she comes off just "there" enough that she according to chris needed "to warm up to" the idea and was able at least to communicate that he was hurting her. But even then, Barb's been living in Chris's alternate universe as much as he has for just as long. I think even if she is totally cognizant the woman's overall mental state (never mind physical) put her in an extremely vulnerable position. She's always had serious issues, but she's also been totally alone in the world with what can be an extremely volatile person prone to self destructive or just plain destructive behavior when provoked. This guy ran somebody down with a car and pepper sprayed a cashier over blarms. People who didn't know Chris could be dangerous clearly haven't been paying attention. He's a child in the body of a (rather large) man. Barbara raised him, lived with him his whole life, and has seen him at his worst. 

Imagine if the person you rely on to feed you and take care of you in your old age is also a raving sexual deviant who can't tell fantasy from reality and who is world famous for having public meltdowns whenever he is challenged. This is what Barb has been living with, alone, for years on end. It even looks like he had access to all her bank accounts. She was never in a position to consent to any of this.


----------



## Dr. Silvestrechu (Aug 2, 2021)

Hollywood Hitler said:


> Death from vaginal trauma


Chris could have done some serious physical damage to Barbs insides, especially considering her age and condition. Chris might not be the biggest autist on the block, but his dick is still bent at a near 90 degree angle, and that's going to hurt no matter how small it is. Not to mention he probably just shoved it in dry.


----------



## ladyhimitsu (Aug 2, 2021)

Dr. Silvestrechu said:


> Chris could have done some serious physical damage to Barbs insides, especially considering her age and condition. Chris might not be the biggest autist on the block, but his dick is still bent at a near 90 degree angle, and that's going to hurt no matter how small it is. Not to mention he probably just shoved it in dry.


all bout the rippin n the tearin


----------



## High lighter (Aug 2, 2021)

Juxie said:


> I know if Chris came inside of me twice a week I'd lose my will to live.


Holy shit. I want to clean my brain with Clorox just for imagining that shit


----------



## TaterBot (Aug 3, 2021)

Horrid Henry said:


> Even if somehow she still has the will to live does she even have enough money to survive? It seems like she was reliant on scalping Chris’ tugboat each month to pay the mortgage, and that will be suspended whilst he’s slumming it inside jail. What a fucking catastrophe.


joined yesterday, did you?  yep.

fyi Barbara worked for Virginia Power & Light until full retirement age of 65. She draws full  social security retirement benefits as well as a pension.  She gets more every month than her worthless son does, who draws a welfare check.  Plus he's irresponsible with money, and that's why his bank account was -$200 and he stole $750 from hers.
stfu


----------



## muszibii (Aug 3, 2021)

The elderly rarely live long outside of the home. I don't know what the correlation is, but losing the familiar (even if it's life with Chris) is devastating. And whatever welfare she receives will be signed over to whatever nursing home she ends up in.


----------



## Retarded INTP (Aug 3, 2021)

He described how he took pleasure mimicking bondage videos from HeavyR on her. Why the fuck do you ask. Barb is a walking dead.

Edit : This information was from a screencap leaked by Isabella Loretta Janke. At the time, we didn't know if she was reliable or a lying crusty disgusting degenerate fungi whore with an incest fetish. It turns out that she is a crusty disgusting degenerate fungi whore with an incest fetish. The screencap about the bondage shit was forged, so yeah no worries, Barb's rape session by her own tard son was completely vanilla, all is good.


----------



## Seaweed Chips (Aug 3, 2021)

Retarded INTP said:


> He described how he took pleasure mimicking bondage videos from HeavyR on her.


There's no coming back from reading that


----------



## Uncle Meat (Aug 3, 2021)

Fritos said:


> Null needs to temporarily shut down registrations


3 day temp bans for stupid would help. You can only be dumb every three days.


----------



## ThePeePooMan (Aug 3, 2021)

Total coin toss.
On one hand she could live even better now that she is/will probably get the care she's needed for the last 10 years, be it she gets a new medical check-up and diagnosis, maybe she will be deemed competent enough to live alone back at Casa de Chandler hopefully with a daily/weekly nurse that checks on her, or she's put in a home where she gets the elderly care she needs, plus maybe with the burden of Chris being gone will be the cure for what ails her.
On the other hand, all of this could kill her. If Chris was her reason for hanging on, that could kill her. If the _guilt_ she feels for being apart of something that finally puts her baby boy away for 2-10 years in prison or even life in the psych ward, that could kill her. If after she gets the care she needs, she comes back to reality and realizes the horror of what Chris did to her/what she did with Chris (and possibly if she's the one at fault, remember she forced him to spoon her after Bob dies, its entirely possible Barb in her long gone foggy head asked Chris to fuck her) then she might not want to live any more.
50/50. The intervention could get her the help she needs and make her live better, or the reality of it all could make her give up or even kill herself.


----------



## turdburger (Aug 3, 2021)

There's a more than reasonable chance she will have some improvement in quality of life, at least in the short term. Dementia and degenerative geriatric illnesses in general are made worse by malnutrition and dehydration and living in a filthy environment.
If she doesn't, at least she will pass away in a clean hospital bed, fed and hydrated with whatever medicine will make her comfortable.


----------



## Blue_Snow (Aug 3, 2021)

Bisected Equine said:


> What does she have to live for at this point. I don't wish for it but Barb's death may be a mercy to her.


I don’t think death is what she needs. She needs a loving family. Maybe someone on her side will take her in and hopefully dementia will take away the rape memories


----------



## Dumbledore's Onlyfans (Aug 3, 2021)

Uncle Meat said:


> 3 day temp bans for stupid would help. You can only be dumb every three days.


Just like Chris!


----------



## Uncle Meat (Aug 3, 2021)

ThePeePooMan said:


> Total coin toss.
> On one hand she could live even better now that she is/will probably get the care she's needed for the last 10 years, be it she gets a new medical check-up and diagnosis, maybe she will be deemed competent enough to live alone back at Casa de Chandler hopefully with a daily/weekly nurse that checks on her, or she's put in a home where she gets the elderly care she needs, plus maybe with the burden of Chris being gone will be the cure for what ails her.


One look at the house and the authorities will quickly determine that the easiest way to deal with this is to put her in a care facility and get rid of the house. I can't even imagine how difficult it would be to make the hoard safe for a person with dementia.

There aren't two options for Barb. She is going to a ten by ten room with a bed with people to keep a constant eye on her. Chris is headed for the same thing.


----------



## Chrus Chundlur (Aug 3, 2021)

Retarded INTP said:


> He described how he took pleasure mimicking bondage videos from HeavyR on her. Why the fuck do you ask. Barb is a walking dead.


I didn't see that anywhere. I'm probably going to regret this, but, source?


----------



## Hundreds Of Sparrows (Aug 3, 2021)

VimToad said:


> However, she relayed to him a memory from her childhood. Imo, that’s not a good sign for her being in the middle states. Childhood memories are the strongest held and often the very last to go in Alzheimer’s patients. She could be close to late stage if the only memories she can share are from her childhood.


a memory from when she was -2-, at that. it easily could have been confabulation, which isn't good, or her not being able to remember her age in childhood memories, which is also not good.


----------



## CoilZero (Aug 3, 2021)

She won't last long, that much is clear to anyone.

It's a compilation of factors that people have mentioned so far: Poor health and nutrition, hoarding, dementia etc. If, following this whole event, she is taken into a care facility, those places don't give a shit about the elderly, and her condition will grow rapidly worse. I hesitate to put down a number but I think it's all been good guesses based on the info we have. 1-5 years seems about right.

There exists a suggestion that Barb played up her demented state, but if we are to take the leaked chat log as a reference point, recalling fleeting memories of herself as a child would suggest she's quite far down the line. It's a horrible, horrible disease to have, but the stage where you forget how to actually breathe is some ways to go yet. 

What's especially horrific about dementia and Alzheimer's is how memories and impressions of the patient can distort. An elderly family member suffering from it once complained to my parents that they shouldn't let me go out at night at such a young age (at the time, I had just graduated from high school-- they thought I was still in elementary). With this in mind, I feel sick just thinking about what kind of warped visions might have been passing through her head as Chris violated her. 

Either way, death would be a better option than spending another decade sitting in a dingy care room, being force-fed gruel, a hollow shell that can barely remember itself, throwing fits of confusion and despair whenever a glimmer of memory returns for but a moment.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Aug 3, 2021)

Seaweed Chips said:


> There's no coming back from reading that


Of course there is. It can only get even worse (and it will).


----------



## ash9990 (Aug 4, 2021)

Depends on the nursing home she ends up in. Some nursing homes neglect dementia patients, especially if they don't have family. Despite her dementia, somewhere in her mind she knows her son raped her because he did it multiple times and she will have flashbacks. What a horrible to end a life.


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Aug 4, 2021)

ash9990 said:


> Depends on the nursing home she ends up in. Some nursing homes neglect dementia patients, especially if they don't have family. Despite her dementia, somewhere in her mind she knows her son raped her because he did it multiple times and she will have flashbacks. What a horrible to end a life.


Most nursing homes treat their residents like absolute garbage. If she ends up there it will slowly eat her soul away and she'll be dead within a few years. I think a close family member could take her in, but looking at their family tree briefly, apart from her sister, I have no idea who would take that offer up.

Cole has completely distanced himself from her, I would be very shocked if he tries to heal their broken relationship again.


----------



## B-Row (Aug 4, 2021)

My best guess is that she'll be put in a state-sponsored nursing home and be kept comfortable until the end. How long she has depends on how far the dementia has advanced, but regardless,  it's a given that she's in her twilight years. My grandfather died of dementia and the decline was alarmingly rapid, to the point where he lost the ability to remember his own name and who his family members were. In Barb's case, given the crimes her son has committed, that would probably be for the best.


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 4, 2021)

Was she ever truly alive since bob died?


----------



## DrNow (Aug 4, 2021)

Chrus Chundlur said:


> I didn't see that anywhere. I'm probably going to regret this, but, source?



In one of the logs where he describes what he did to her. He describes Barb as making horse noises during the abuse, and makes reference to porn sites he drew inspiration from.


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Aug 4, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> Was she ever truly alive since bob died?


Just an empty red neck husk, leeching off the government and coddling her son to make herself live longer and make people who resented her just that little bit more miserable.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Aug 4, 2021)

To be fair, we though that UN-CLIT 2 would kill Chris for good, yet fucker wasn't even hospitalized. Damn, he would've been healthier than all of us combined, if he wasn't a sperg.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Aug 4, 2021)

Flavius Anthemius said:


> Most nursing homes treat their residents like absolute garbage. If she ends up there it will slowly eat her soul away and she'll be dead within a few years. I think a close family member could take her in, but looking at their family tree briefly, apart from her sister, I have no idea who would take that offer up.
> 
> Cole has completely distanced himself from her, I would be very shocked if he tries to heal their broken relationship again.


It's a possibility Cole will take care for Barb in some capacity. If I remember correctly, he was pretty upset when Bob kicked the bucket, and he hated Bob.


----------



## Clownery (Aug 4, 2021)

Blue_Snow said:


> I don’t think death is what she needs. She needs a living family. Maybe someone on her side will take her in and hopefully dementia will take away the rape memories


She pushed away her entire family by being awful to them. Well except Chris, and we know how that ended.


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Aug 4, 2021)

Clownery said:


> She pushed away her entire family by being awful to them. Well except Chris, and we know how that ended.


Yeah when it comes down to it, Barb has burnt an astronomical amount of bridges, being chucked in a nursing home really could be her only option.

She'll never see Chris again, unless some controlled visitation is permitted between them.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Aug 4, 2021)

Hollywood Hitler said:


> It's a possibility Cole will take care for Barb in some capacity. If I remember correctly, he was pretty upset when Bob kicked the bucket, and he hated Bob.


I kinda can see him doing something. I doubt he will take her to his house, but finding her a good nursing home - I could see that happen. Cole hates Barb, but not to the point of laughing at her getting thrown out after her autistic troon son was taking advantage of her.


----------



## cursed (Aug 4, 2021)

Good question. It's ironic this retarded anti incest laws will cause more harm and good in a case like this. Obviously she doesn't want her son to go to jail and would rather live with him than be alone or in some institution. But then again, the purpose of this law is not to protect people. The purpose behind this is the totalitarian drive to control what people do in the privacy of the bedroom. Same drive that in the past condemned gay sex and punished people for it.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Aug 4, 2021)

A lot of old, senile folks die when they are moved to a different place, idk what and if a medical explanation exists but it’s probably due to the “trauma” of having to adapt.  As for Barb, it really depends on how strong she is but I don’t see her living for long.


----------



## Clownery (Aug 4, 2021)

cursed said:


> Good question. It's ironic this retarded anti incest laws will cause more harm and good in a case like this. Obviously she doesn't want her son to go to jail and would rather live with him than be alone or in some institution. But then again, the purpose of this law is not to protect people. The purpose behind this is the totalitarian drive to control what people do in the privacy of the bedroom. Same drive that in the past condemned gay sex and punished people for it.


You... really live up to your name...


----------



## RodgerDodger (Aug 4, 2021)

It's hard to say. We don't know her diagnosis or any medical history. She's 79. She doesnt appear fat or diabetes riddled. 

It will all depend on her mental state. Is chris chan removing a burden from her? Or is it all she had?


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Aug 4, 2021)

Having seen a few people slip into dementia. It ramps up fast. Real fast. Noticable declines can happen in as little as two weeks, and as it happens the person starts physically wasting away. The impulse to eat enough dries up, and eventually instinct tells them to stop eating. Digesting takes energy, energy they don't have to spare. Then they just die.

Barb deserves to die soon. Not as a punishment, but as a mercy. She was no saint, but no human deserves to waste away like that, no matter how monstrous, the lost of identity, the obliteration of the self, is something that no one deserves. I can't think of a single monstrous subhuman bastard that deserves that, endless torment and an eternal life of unending and varied agony? Yes, plenty deserve that, Chris is one, Barb herself before the dementia settled in was another, but the obliteration of self that is born from dementia? No one deserves that.

There is a point where they can't truly reflect and regret all that they did, and at that point it's better that they find their peace and cease to be. I feel Barb is running up on that point if she isn't there yet.

It'd be best if someone oopsied her medication and put a few too many sleeping pills in the paper cup and she didn't wake up. Let the old lady have peace. She's had to live through a the hell that is Chris Chan, even if it was a hell of her own making.


----------



## Clownery (Aug 4, 2021)

RodgerDodger said:


> Is chris chan removing a burden from her? Or is it all she had?


Both


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Aug 4, 2021)

cursed said:


> Good question. It's ironic this retarded anti incest laws will cause more harm and good in a case like this. Obviously she doesn't want her son to go to jail and would rather live with him than be alone or in some institution. But then again, the purpose of this law is not to protect people. The purpose behind this is the totalitarian drive to control what people do in the privacy of the bedroom. Same drive that in the past condemned gay sex and punished people for it.



Literally 1984


----------



## stupid frog (Aug 4, 2021)

Clownery said:


> She pushed away her entire family by being awful to them. Well except Chris, and we know how that ended.



I'm sure if she had any strength left, she would have tried to push him away too.


----------



## Blue_Snow (Aug 4, 2021)

RodgerDodger said:


> It's hard to say. We don't know her diagnosis or any medical history. She's 79. She doesnt appear fat or diabetes riddled.
> 
> It will all depend on her mental state. Is chris chan removing a burden from her? Or is it all she had?


She has diabetes. Chris said so in the past. If she gets an infection there ( since nursing homes are hot beds for anything) she will loose limbs. Also, with covid, she will get it from some dumb cna and could die from it. She’s going to die from some thing that’s easily preventable.


----------



## Justin Trudeau (Aug 4, 2021)

AngryTreeRat said:


> Having seen a few people slip into dementia. It ramps up fast. Real fast. Noticable declines can happen in as little as two weeks, and as it happens the person starts physically wasting away. The impulse to eat enough dries up, and eventually instinct tells them to stop eating. Digesting takes energy, energy they don't have to spare. Then they just die.



She's basically been surviving off of "meal replacement shakes" for a couple years at this stage


----------



## Blue_Snow (Aug 4, 2021)

Justin Trudeau said:


> She's basically been surviving off of "meal replacement shakes" for a couple years at this stage


It almost seems like she couldn’t cook anything for herself anymore and Chris gave them to her since he most likely refuses to cook for her.


----------



## FightenGnome (Aug 4, 2021)

cursed said:


> Good question. It's ironic this retarded anti incest laws will cause more harm and good in a case like this. Obviously she doesn't want her son to go to jail and would rather live with him than be alone or in some institution. But then again, the purpose of this law is not to protect people. The purpose behind this is the totalitarian drive to control what people do in the privacy of the bedroom. Same drive that in the past condemned gay sex and punished people for it.


The obvious sexual degeneracy aside, that's more political commentary on how bad geriatric care in America is if an old woman would rather get raped by her retard son than get professional help in old age. It sounds like America isn't totalitarian enough, the ruling elites clearly have missed a few spots.


----------



## Justin Trudeau (Aug 4, 2021)

Blue_Snow said:


> It almost seems like she couldn’t cook anything for herself anymore and Chris gave them to her since he most likely refuses to cook for her.


Is it this or is it that she can't eat solid food? Chris was talking about he's only been able to eat soup recently because he had a crown put on his tooth. No idea what he eats but it's probably solid food, which he doesn't feed to Barb, which suggests her health is worse than seems to be assumed.


----------



## infamousbeing (Aug 4, 2021)

It seems like she might finally be out of the internet spotlight, She'll never see Chris again, doubt they'll do prison visitation.


----------



## Blue_Snow (Aug 4, 2021)

Justin Trudeau said:


> Is it this or is it that she can't eat solid food? Chris was talking about he's only been able to eat soup recently because he had a crown put on his tooth. No idea what he eats but it's probably solid food, which he doesn't feed to Barb, which suggests her health is worse than seems to be assumed.


There’s soft/liquid food he could make for her. It seems like it’s easier for him just to give her a bottle


----------



## ManInTheBlarms (Aug 4, 2021)

I give her a year at most. If she survives any longer, it's a tragedy, honestly. For her sake I hope she doesn't last long.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Aug 4, 2021)

yeah even if barb was sane enough to realize what chris is doing, there's no true determination of her mental state. Idk about you but I feel really bad, because I am not sure if the dementia is documented. No chris's problems is that of barbs making, and she isn't a saint, but she didn't deserve to be raped by chris, especially given that at that point she was the only person keeping him sheltered from any real consquences. She maybe in the early stages and still able to recall the trauma, and if the bdsm texts are true, chris should be seeing longer than 10 years in prison. Death would be a mercy in this case. Not because barb deserves to die, but because it might end her suffering, and having to deal with the possiblity and reality that the very person that you enabled since birth raped you violently in your most low.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Aug 4, 2021)

FightenGnome said:


> The obvious sexual degeneracy aside, that's more political commentary on how bad geriatric care in America is if an old woman would rather get raped by her retard son than get professional help in old age. It sounds like America isn't totalitarian enough, the ruling elites clearly have missed a few spots.


Give it time.  Rome wasn’t built in a day.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 4, 2021)

If Barb will survive? Sure!

More than a year, maaaybe two max? Nope.

The poor woman has been taken away from the only home she’s known for decades, the only human company she has known for most of a decade, and will most likely be plopped in some “care home” surrounded by complete strangers and with an occasional total stranger of a nurse coming in to check her diaper.

(Since keeping them in Depends is cheaper than staff for helping them to the bathroom.)

Barb is super fucked, even aside from any rape.




thenamestheygivearedumb said:


> Give it time.  Rome wasn’t built in a day.



Hey, there are big parts of Europe where it isn’t a lot better.

I know that Democrats and liberals like to portray Europe as some Socialdemocratic utopia, but in reality social and healthcare systems are deteriorating all over the Western world.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Aug 4, 2021)

Fapcop said:


> Hey, there are big parts of Europe where it isn’t a lot better.


The Provinces


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Aug 4, 2021)

When you remove someone from their longtime familiar home environment it can speed up the progression of whatever mental disease they have and can even affect their health in general. That is why the elderly who are put into nursing homes tend to degrade faster even with care, and this also happens during extended hospital stays (though in the case of hospital stays they are also likely to return back to the pre-hospital state once they leave). Because of this I would say 1-3 years, but there's still a chance she could last longer. 


cursed said:


> Good question. It's ironic this retarded anti incest laws will cause more harm and good in a case like this. Obviously she doesn't want her son to go to jail and would rather live with him than be alone or in some institution. But then again, the purpose of this law is not to protect people. The purpose behind this is the totalitarian drive to control what people do in the privacy of the bedroom. Same drive that in the past condemned gay sex and punished people for it.


How many of your siblings have you tried to fuck yet? Has your family dropped contact with you?


----------



## TayandYou (Aug 4, 2021)

cursed said:


> Good question. It's ironic this retarded anti incest laws will cause more harm and good in a case like this. Obviously she doesn't want her son to go to jail and would rather live with him than be alone or in some institution. But then again, the purpose of this law is not to protect people. The purpose behind this is the totalitarian drive to control what people do in the privacy of the bedroom. Same drive that in the past condemned gay sex and punished people for it.


You want to ...... admit to something?


----------



## Clownery (Aug 4, 2021)

cursed said:


> Good question. It's ironic this retarded anti incest laws will cause more harm and good in a case like this. Obviously she doesn't want her son to go to jail and would rather live with him than be alone or in some institution. But then again, the purpose of this law is not to protect people. The purpose behind this is the totalitarian drive to control what people do in the privacy of the bedroom. Same drive that in the past condemned gay sex and punished people for it.


Its been like 4 hours and i still cant get over this 

"Good question. It's ironic this retarded anti child molestation laws will cause more harm and good in a case like this. Obviously she doesn't want her father to go to jail and would rather live with him than be alone or in some institution. But then again, the purpose of this law is not to protect people. The purpose behind this is the totalitarian drive to control what people do in the privacy of the bedroom. Same drive that in the past condemned gay sex and punished people for it."

Thats you. That's what you sound like.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Aug 4, 2021)

thenamestheygivearedumb said:


> Give it time.  Rome wasn’t built in a day.


tbh I if I was in barbs position I'd much rather choose institutional care, and being raped by a stranger versus my own son. theres just a new level of betrayal, with incestous rape, and given that there was documented inclinations to being okay with incest back in classic chris days.


----------



## The Dude (Aug 4, 2021)

I think the shock and stress of everything that's happened, plus the likelihood of Barb being placed in a senior care center that will be confusing and upsetting for her, along with her age and poor health...I don't think she will last another year.


----------



## Wrapped In Plastic (Aug 4, 2021)

Dementia and other cognitive declines are fucking hell. As others have said, currently being in a hospital setting will likely exacerbate her current decline and when they can finally get her into a home, it’ll be a shitty one where the bare minimum of care will be administered.

Having routine and being away from her rapist son will help her physically but, as has been pointed out already, being in a strange environment away from her belongings and the only other person she interacted with is going to be a shock to her system. 

She already seems to be pretty physically and cognitively impaired by whatever condition is destroying her brain so her time is, sadly, running out. It could be weeks, it could be years but the faster the decline the closer to death.

slight PL: I’m currently witnessing this happening to someone, minus the abuse and rape obviously, and it’s depressing


----------



## shubniggurath (Aug 4, 2021)

i  know its cruel but i kinda wish she was already dead to just prevent this, maybe the dementia might help her forget what the fuck chris has done. or maybe the stress of everything will just put too much strain on her and she has a heart attack or something similar


----------



## UzumakiLeaf (Aug 4, 2021)

Honestly I would not be surprised if all that rape escalated her mental decline. You are too frail to fight back and that monster cannot be reasoned with, all she had is lala land to try and get away. I would not be surprised if she doesn't have some form of PTSD from this.

With all that mental and physical damage from that POS, her passing away soon would be an act of mercy unfortunately. 

Cole would really have to be a cold man to not want to step in to try to help her in some way.  This is more than just oops those idiots made asses of themselves again. 

I don't see a good ending for her, even if Cole and her sister step in there is only so much they can do. Them stepping in is her best hope for some form of better care. The system is not gonna give a shit about her, that is for sure.


----------



## cursed (Aug 4, 2021)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> When you remove someone from their longtime familiar home environment it can speed up the progression of whatever mental disease they have and can even affect their health in general. That is why the elderly who are put into nursing homes tend to degrade faster even with care, and this also happens during extended hospital stays (though in the case of hospital stays they are also likely to return back to the pre-hospital state once they leave). Because of this I would say 1-3 years, but there's still a chance she could last longer.
> 
> How many of your siblings have you tried to fuck yet? Has your family dropped contact with you?


You yourself say in your post that this will worsen both Barbara and Chris's mental state. The question is: Why are you people willing to support a law that the only thing that does is harm?
You think it's gross, I get it. I myself think its gross too (not because of the incest but because Barb is so old) But something being gross is a dumb reason to ban something. Especially if by doing so you infringe on the basic sexual human rights.
What people do in the privacy of their bedrooms is nobody else's business.


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Aug 4, 2021)

Does Barb still know Chris is her son? What if she's degraded to the point where she's forgotten and that made it so much easier for Chris to take advantage of her?


----------



## Clownery (Aug 4, 2021)

cursed said:


> You think it's gross, I get it. I misself think its gross too (not because of the incest but because Barb is so old)



Fucking old people = bad
Fucking  your mom = ok 

Makes sense


----------



## SaintChristopher69 (Aug 4, 2021)

If there's one thing that's a certainty it's that she's being taken care of. She's obviously not with it, and hasn't been for a long time. Chris wouldn't have been able to take advantage of her if she wasn't in such poor condition. I don't think we'll hear much more from/about Barb. The next thing we'll hear will probably be an announcement of her death given her age.


----------



## Clownery (Aug 4, 2021)

Seattle Trip to Neverfree said:


> Does Barb still know Chris is her son? What if she's degraded to the point where she's forgotten and that made it so much easier for Chris to take advantage of her?


People joke about her thinking Chris was Bob but its honestly a possibility if she has dementia


----------



## Terrifik (Aug 4, 2021)

She will Retirment home for however long.


----------



## Mullti Port RDRAM (Aug 4, 2021)

I am fairly certain Barb has 2 years left based on how malnourished she is. She will get rehabbed but the dementia will probably accelerate from the lack of decent nourishment and that's not reversible. I'm repulsed by how far gone Chris got with her.


----------



## UzumakiLeaf (Aug 4, 2021)

cursed said:


> You yourself say in your post that this will worsen both Barbara and Chris's mental state. The question is: Why are you people willing to support a law that the only thing that does is harm?
> You think it's gross, I get it. I misself think its gross too (not because of the incest but because Barb is so old) But something being gross is a dumb reason to ban something. Especially if by doing so you infringe on the basic sexual human rights.
> What people do in the privacy of their bedrooms is nobody else's business.





Spoiler: Off topic 



I sincerely hope you are trolling. To need it explained why incest is bad... In case you are not a good starting point is look at how inbreeding does wonderful things to your kids. Just look at how much it benefited European royalty





						The Dangers Of Royal Inbreeding | All About History
					

From the Spanish Habsburgs to Queen Victoria's grandchildren, how centuries of inbreeding and genetic mutation led Europe's royal families to ruin



					www.historyanswers.co.uk
				




Not to mention to incest is often the result of a very unhealthy family dynamic just look at Chris and Barb. Sometimes this messed up dynamic can go on for generations spiraling into a cycle of abuse.

Most people instinctually are repulsed by the idea of fucking their relatives for good reason.



To get back on topic, it is hard to say how long Barb has left. Even when your mind is gone the body can stay alive longer than you expect.


----------



## Puck (Aug 4, 2021)

I still think shes gonna outlive chris, even more so now, considering theres a good chance he gets murked in prison or in a homeless shelter


----------



## UzumakiLeaf (Aug 4, 2021)

cursed said:


> Spoiler: Off topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the debate over incest is probably best moved to a deep thoughts thread.  This thread is supposed to be about discussing Barb's fate. 

This is not just about the incest, the real questions are 1) if Barb consented and 2) if Barb was even in a reasonable state of mind even to do so. The answers to these questions will affect the future of both Barb and Chris. 

If the answer to either of these questions is no than absolutely the state should step in. Barb should not be used as a sex doll and Chris has a history of not respecting boundaries. Regardless whether or not you think incest is ok, can we agree that rape is not ok?


----------



## KungPowChimkum (Aug 4, 2021)

UzumakiLeaf said:


> If the answer to either of these questions is no than absolutely the state should step in. Barb should not be used as a sex doll and Chris has a history of not respecting boundaries. Regardless whether or not you think incest is ok, can we agree that rape is not ok?



This is the more likely scenario; Barb's dementia will be used as a scapegoat to institutionalize Chris under the pretense of him using his own mom as an unresponsive human sex doll. The only issue here is whether the judicial system will actually put up the work on Chris's case. It's unlikely imho but I hope it goes through.


----------



## I raped a dog 2day (Aug 4, 2021)

I’ve worked in nursing homes.  I’ve worked with residents similar to her.  When they’re as unresponsive as Barb, they’re usually in a wheelchair; I’m surprised Barb isn’t in one and that she was even able to climb stairs.  She isn’t long for this world.  It’s not Chris’ fault when she dies, but it is tragic that her last years will involve her being sexually abused by her retarded son while she’s too unresponsive to do or say anything about it.  I’m just glad she probably doesn’t remember it.


----------



## Emma Millstein (Aug 4, 2021)

KungPowChimkum said:


> This is the more likely scenario; Barb's dementia will be used as a scapegoat to institutionalize Chris under the pretense of him using his own mom as an unresponsive human sex doll. The only issue here is whether the judicial system will actually put up the work on Chris's case. It's unlikely imho but I hope it goes through.


She's not a vegetable, though. In Chris' texts it seems that Barb is able to communicate, recall, and get up and move around at the very least. From what I recall in her appearances on Chris' YouTube/Twitch videos she just seemed...slow to react and a little off. She's definitely past her prime and is degenerating, but I don't know to what extent. It's not even confirmed if she has dementia. I don't think the prosecution would be able to label Barb as unresponsive. If they could I'm sure this would be easy to pin all on Chris, but seeing as Barb is responsive I'm interested to see what both the prosecution and defense come up with for their arguments.


----------



## Muu (Aug 4, 2021)

Yeah. And what's even more depressing she might live longer if she's sent to a care home.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Aug 4, 2021)

cursed said:


> You yourself say in your post that this will worsen both Barbara and Chris's mental state. The question is: Why are you people willing to support a law that the only thing that does is harm?
> You think it's gross, I get it. I myself think its gross too (not because of the incest but because Barb is so old) But something being gross is a dumb reason to ban something. Especially if by doing so you infringe on the basic sexual human rights.
> What people do in the privacy of their bedrooms is nobody else's business.


well lets remove the old bit, and the incest bit and focus on the dementia for a bit. 
Even if chris and barb weren't related, and barb wasn't as old as she is now, but still had dementia to the extent she didn't know wtf was going on, would tapping it still be considered okay? no, because Barbara wouldn't have the capacity to give informed consent, even if your advocating for incest which btw fucking gross, wtf is wrong with you, Barbara even in at the base crux of the issue wouldn't be able to consent. If your going to argue incest should be legal because the government shouldn't prevent me from fucking my mom if she wants, you need to understand that even if the government decided to legalize incest, it would still be wrong for chris to fuck barb and rape because dementia removes the ability to give informed consent to sex.


----------



## Kuruminha (Aug 4, 2021)

cursed said:


> You think it's gross, I get it. I myself think its gross too (not because of the incest but because Barb is so old).


----------



## Agoraphobic Bullshit (Aug 4, 2021)

cursed said:


> Spoiler: Off topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet your family tree resembles a wreath.


----------



## REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! (Aug 4, 2021)

Elderly care patients don't last long after being transferred to another facility. If she's alive by Christmas I'll be surprised. That's being said, leaving her to be raped by Chris would surely kill her sooner. It's just sad all the way around.


----------



## Bulborb (Aug 4, 2021)

barb will probably make 100 (now whether she'll still be aware enough to do anything is a question)


----------



## FightenGnome (Aug 4, 2021)

Justin Trudeau said:


> Is it this or is it that she can't eat solid food? Chris was talking about he's only been able to eat soup recently because he had a crown put on his tooth. No idea what he eats but it's probably solid food, which he doesn't feed to Barb, which suggests her health is worse than seems to be assumed.



She may have gotten dentures or is taking it for digestive purposes. A lot of older people typically eat softer meals for those reasons. It's too bad I haven't been able to access the cwcki because the dental health section is one of the areas I don't remember.


----------



## Deadpool (Aug 4, 2021)

Daisymae said:


> If she doesn'tI hope they let Chris have his way with her one more time before she goes in the ground.


You're just jealous you didn't get first crack at her, and now you may never get to.


ladyhimitsu said:


> chris r wording his dementia mom might as well be necrophilia at this point.


How young/stupid/autistic are you that you can't type the word rape?


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Aug 4, 2021)

Blue_Snow said:


> It almost seems like she couldn’t cook anything for herself anymore and Chris gave them to her since he most likely refuses to cook for her.


It is known the entire Chandler household didn’t cook since the late 20th Century (the spaghetti tantrum Barb threw when Bob and Chris didn’t want any comes to mind).  I’m not sure if it was exclusively laziness or some inability as well.  Without further evidence, I would say they are just lazy POSs instead of incapable of preparing their own food.


----------



## drmccoy (Aug 4, 2021)

UzumakiLeaf said:


> Honestly I would not be surprised if all that rape escalated her mental decline. You are too frail to fight back and that monster cannot be reasoned with, all she had is lala land to try and get away. I would not be surprised if she doesn't have some form of PTSD from this.
> 
> With all that mental and physical damage from that POS, her passing away soon would be an act of mercy unfortunately.
> 
> ...



Man, I know why Cole went no contact but I agree. He doesn't have to live with her, just manage what's left of her finances and stick her in a home. Keep her away from Chris. We don't even know if her sister is still alive.


----------



## Blue_Snow (Aug 4, 2021)

naaaaiiiiillllll!!! said:


> It is known the entire Chandler household didn’t cook since the late 20th Century (the spaghetti tantrum Barb threw when Bob and Chris didn’t want any comes to mind).  I’m not sure if it was exclusively laziness or some inability as well.  Without further evidence, I would say they are just lazy POSs instead of incapable of preparing their own food.


I’m not talking about in the past. I’m talking about her current issues with swallowing. There are other soft/ liquid food that she can have. However, with her issues with her fine motor skills/ dementia,it’s hard for her. Chris could of made her meals but instead he does what he wanted to do.


----------



## cursed (Aug 4, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> well lets remove the old bit, and the incest bit and focus on the dementia for a bit.
> Even if chris and barb weren't related, and barb wasn't as old as she is now, but still had dementia to the extent she didn't know wtf was going on, would tapping it still be considered okay? no, because Barbara wouldn't have the capacity to give informed consent, even if your advocating for incest which btw fucking gross, wtf is wrong with you, Barbara even in at the base crux of the issue wouldn't be able to consent. If your going to argue incest should be legal because the government shouldn't prevent me from fucking my mom if she wants, you need to understand that even if the government decided to legalize incest, it would still be wrong for chris to fuck barb and rape because dementia removes the ability to give informed consent to sex.


Robbery is taking someone else's money by force. If I trick you into giving me your money with false promises but I don't take it by force, it's called a scam.
It's still illegal but we don't use the same word for both situations.
I think the same should happen with rape. Historically rape has been having sex with someone by force. Now the definition of rape has been expanded (mostly due to feminists) to include a bunch of situations, some more moraly grey than others.
The whole modern discourse about consent and how some people can't give consent is nothing but a phlosophical position and it should be treated as such instead of as some kind of scientific truth.
Saying certain people can't consent has become an unquestionable axiom. But it's not.
I think we shold start by making a difference between actual rape and other situations where sex may not be consensual, like sex while drugged, sex with people who may be too young, sex with menally ill people etc... And we should make also a difference between consent and informed consent. I think even a person with dementia can consent. If we go by the actual definition of consent and not the ideologically charged definition people use now, the dogmatic stance that consent is not consent in certain situations (which is contradictory)
All these examples people can consent, but their consent however may not be an informed consent. And therefore the morality of the act can be questioned. However, it's still not rape.
In this particular case, we dont know for sure if Barb has dementia. But let's assume she does since everyone is morbidly eager to do it.
Is having sex with a person who suffers dementia wrong? Sort of. But he is not harming her in any way. She literally is doing what she wants to do at the moment. So who is the victim exactly? I think the situation can potentially  become more negative if the law steps in, locks her son and sends her to a nursing home. Even if she doesn't mind the nursing home I doubt she wants Chris to go to jail.
So going back to the topic of the thread. Would Barb survive being in a sexual relationship with her son? Yes. Will she survive the law meddling in their lives and separating her from her son? We will see...


----------



## CWC-Sands (Aug 4, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I hate these threads. I hate the newfags posting useless bullshit without lurking first. I hate how the content right now hinges on whether or not Chris is let free or sent off to prison. I hate the inane repetition of the same stupid question that eventually gets locked. I hate how any kind of update right now is going to be buried under a thousand threads of "Is Chris ___". I hate that we have a fucking "READ BEFORE YOU MAKE A THREAD" and no one reads it because newfags are dumb reddit niggers who think their reddit karma bullshit applies here.
> 
> I hate all of you fucking retards who keep shitting this place up and ruining my feed. Kill yourselves you stupid niggers. @Null Ban me from the fucking subforum until this shit's over so the front page feed is sanitized please.


But more importantly, has anyone asked what will happen to Chris after Barb dies?


----------



## Biemelsaus (Aug 4, 2021)

Will we even get to hear about it when Barb dies? She only had Chris and he probably won't be able to let us know. I don't think Cole would put the word out on the internet either. I doubt anybody cares enough to put an obituary in the newspaper or anything like that. 

We might only hear of Barbs death if it happens while Chris is still on trial, or in the unlikely event that she will spend her final days in 14BC, and she becomes one of those "Two year old corpse found after neighbours complain of the smell" type stories


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Aug 4, 2021)

cursed said:


> Robbery is taking someone else's money by force. If I trick you into giving me your money with false promises but I don't take it by force, it's called a scam.
> It's still illegal but we don't use the same word for both situations.
> I think the same should happen with rape. Historically rape has been having sex with someone by force. Now the definition of rape has been expanded (mostly due to feminists) to include a bunch of situations, some more moraly grey than others.
> The whole modern discourse about consent and how some people can't give consent is nothing but a phlosophical position and it should be treated as such instead of as some kind of scientific truth.
> ...


Having sex with someone with potential signs of dementia is incredibly abusive and manipulative, it's far from a normal healthy relationship, plus Barb didn't ever actually want to fuck with Chris in the bed, you can see in the initial Discord leaks that she was uncomfortable with it and rejected it.

Chris is an exploitive selfish monster, full stop.


----------



## Clownery (Aug 4, 2021)

Deadpool said:


> How young/stupid/autistic are you that you can't type the word rape?


Imagine censoring yourself on Kiwifarms of all fucking places


----------



## jackopalkia (Aug 4, 2021)

ladyhimitsu said:


> chris r wording his dementia mom might as well be necrophilia at this point.


Just say Rape idiot.


----------



## TaterFarmer (Aug 4, 2021)

Plot twist.  Barb passes in the near future as a result of physical trauma and Chris is charged with manslaughter.


----------



## TaterBot (Aug 4, 2021)

cursed said:


> Robbery is taking someone else's money by force. If I trick you into giving me your money with false promises but I don't take it by force, it's called a scam.
> It's still illegal but we don't use the same word for both situations.
> I think the same should happen with rape. Historically rape has been having sex with someone by force. Now the definition of rape has been expanded (mostly due to feminists) to include a bunch of situations, some more moraly grey than others.
> The whole modern discourse about consent and how some people can't give consent is nothing but a phlosophical position and it should be treated as such instead of as some kind of scientific truth.
> ...


You really want to defend incest, don't you Britbong?
This means you're the offender, not the victim/

Can Barb survive Chris using her as a sex doll> You say yes, How the hell would _you _know?
You seem to take the position that it's  a case of  "what's one slice off a loaf that's already been cut?_But he is not harming her in any way_.    
People who rape or commit incest are ignorant and too selfish to realize the effects their actions have on the other person/s. It's always negative.


----------



## MrTroll (Aug 4, 2021)

Where's the evidence that she has dementia or some other severe cognitive impairment anyway, apart from Chris intentionally representing her as such to milk pitybux from suckers on the internet?

Maybe she's just as much of a fucked-up hillbilly degenerate as Chris is and participated in their trysts equally and enthusiastically.


----------



## Morally Reprehensive (Aug 4, 2021)

The fact that Barb is going to die confused and alone with no more family members to care for her, after being assaulted by the one person she had left, is absolutely haunting.


----------



## Clownery (Aug 4, 2021)

TaterBot said:


> You really want to defend incest, don't you Britbong?
> This means you're the offender, not the victim/
> 
> Can Barb survive Chris using her as a sex doll> You say yes, How the hell would _you _know?
> ...


Its no use arguing with a retard that want to fuck its sister. Just ignore it and hopefully it will go away.


----------



## Standardized Profile (Aug 4, 2021)

Morally Reprehensive said:


> The fact that Barb is going to die confused and alone with no more family members to care for her, after being assaulted by the one person she had left, is absolutely haunting.


It's pretty grim. But for the first time in a long time, she's going to have medical care, a relatively clean place to live, sane people to interact with, and fewer rapes--probably no rapes at all--so all things considered this is an improvement.


----------



## Super Guido (Aug 4, 2021)

Standardized Profile said:


> It's pretty grim. But for the first time in a long time, she's going to have medical care, a relatively clean place to live, sane people to interact with, and fewer rapes--probably no rapes at all--so all things considered this is an improvement.


Depends on the hospital and the staff. I won't forget that one comatose woman who had been in that state for years and was raped and subsequently got pregnant. It's so fucked up that, aside from the typical "subpar care issues", I can't help but think about it.


----------



## Genetically Modified Fuck (Aug 4, 2021)

cursed said:


> The whole modern discourse about consent and how some people can't give consent is nothing but a phlosophical position and it should be treated as such instead of as some kind of scientific truth.


You can try to fucking color this anyway you want, but you're fucking nuts if you expect anyone to take seriously the idea that we should ignore rape and consent because feminist are cringe. But hey man, I can't call this full blown retardation as you appear to be in line with the French intellectual elite...


----------



## BrothermanBill (Aug 4, 2021)

Emma Millstein said:


> She's not a vegetable, though. In Chris' texts it seems that Barb is able to communicate, recall, and get up and move around at the very least. From what I recall in her appearances on Chris' YouTube/Twitch videos she just seemed...slow to react and a little off. She's definitely past her prime and is degenerating, but I don't know to what extent. It's not even confirmed if she has dementia. I don't think the prosecution would be able to label Barb as unresponsive. If they could I'm sure this would be easy to pin all on Chris, but seeing as Barb is responsive I'm interested to see what both the prosecution and defense come up with for their arguments.


One thing you're not considering is that Barb may act incompetent to get out of all of this. Assuming she is still lucid, she's definitely aware that incest is a crime. Acting more senile than she actually is could accomplish two goals: not directly incriminating Chris and absolving herself of the incest charge.


----------



## Captain Smollett (Aug 4, 2021)

cursed said:


> Good question. It's ironic this retarded anti incest laws will cause more harm and good in a case like this. Obviously she doesn't want her son to go to jail and would rather live with him than be alone or in some institution. But then again, the purpose of this law is not to protect people. The purpose behind this is the totalitarian drive to control what people do in the privacy of the bedroom. Same drive that in the past condemned gay sex and punished people for it.





Don't know whats worse, the fact you compare it to the argument of "LiTeRaLlY 1984" or you came to a CWC raping his mom topic thread to even discuss your fucked moral standpoint.

Now back to the topic:
I hope for her sake she goes in peace sooner than later. And honestly, its really fucked up of Cole to not even bother at least visiting her throughout this ordeal. May he has or maybe he hasn't, but I hope he did for her sake.


----------



## Deadpool (Aug 4, 2021)

cursed said:


> Robbery is taking someone else's money by force. If I trick you into giving me your money with false promises but I don't take it by force, it's called a scam.
> It's still illegal but we don't use the same word for both situations.
> I think the same should happen with rape. Historically rape has been having sex with someone by force. Now the definition of rape has been expanded (mostly due to feminists) to include a bunch of situations, some more moraly grey than others.
> The whole modern discourse about consent and how some people can't give consent is nothing but a phlosophical position and it should be treated as such instead of as some kind of scientific truth.
> ...


Those are a whole lot of words to say "I wanna be allowed to legally fuck my relatives."


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Aug 5, 2021)

Mentally? Probably not. Barb's psyche is a little hard to pin down. All we know from the CWCki is that Barb spent most of her adult life manipulating things or people to justify her existence. During the early trolling days, Barb didn't care and wanted Chris to be away from that situation, because in was encroaching on her time. The Kacey call was pretty telling in that, despite the harassment Chris was getting, Barb literally didn't care that Chris was upset because he felt his identity was being stolen. I would think as a mom, she would care. That iron will of Barb's diminished over time where Chris, in his late 30s, now had the freedom to do what he wanted. 

I don't know what Barb's feeling at this moment, but I think may be  dread from not having Chris around to do stuff for her, as unfortunately, he's the only family member she can depend on, and I doubt anyone from her side of the family hasn't visited her in the hospital due to years of resentment. Barb may be at the stage where like her son, is struggling with self-reflection.


----------



## MrTroll (Aug 5, 2021)

Cafe Mocha said:


> And honestly, its really fucked up of Cole to not even bother at least visiting her throughout this ordeal.



I can't blame him tbh. If he starts to spend time around her she might start to expect _things _from him that are better suited to her other, presently-indisposed son.


----------



## AuthenticItalian (Aug 5, 2021)

How many months/years do we think until Barb is 6 feet under?


----------



## AMERICA (Aug 5, 2021)

AuthenticItalian said:


> How many months/years do we think until Barb is 6 feet under?


I'd be surprised if she made it past 1 year tbh. I give it 6 months tops.


----------



## Zebedee (Aug 5, 2021)

cursed said:


> Robbery is taking someone else's money by force. If I trick you into giving me your money with false promises but I don't take it by force, it's called a scam.
> It's still illegal but we don't use the same word for both situations.
> I think the same should happen with rape. Historically rape has been having sex with someone by force. Now the definition of rape has been expanded (mostly due to feminists) to include a bunch of situations, some more moraly grey than others.
> The whole modern discourse about consent and how some people can't give consent is nothing but a phlosophical position and it should be treated as such instead of as some kind of scientific truth.
> ...


Fuck off retard.


----------



## AuthenticItalian (Aug 5, 2021)

AMERICA said:


> I'd be surprised if she made it past 1 year tbh. I give it 6 months tops.


Barb is 80, and already looks like a corpse. I give it two years max.


----------



## Russ (Aug 5, 2021)

cursed said:


> Spoiler: Off topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really are cursed.


----------



## Captain Wetbeard (Aug 5, 2021)

Wrapped In Plastic said:


> Dementia and other cognitive declines are fucking hell. As others have said, currently being in a hospital setting will likely exacerbate her current decline and when they can finally get her into a home, it’ll be a shitty one where the bare minimum of care will be administered.
> 
> Having routine and being away from her rapist son will help her physically but, as has been pointed out already, being in a strange environment away from her belongings and the only other person she interacted with is going to be a shock to her system.
> 
> ...


It runs in my family, so my sister and I made a pact to help the other one OD on heroin if we end up in a condition like this. After watching my grandma forget her husband of 50 years we knew we couldn't let each other go through that


----------



## Captain Wetbeard (Aug 5, 2021)

cursed said:


> Robbery is taking someone else's money by force. If I trick you into giving me your money with false promises but I don't take it by force, it's called a scam.
> It's still illegal but we don't use the same word for both


It's called "theft by deception", we use the same word.


cursed said:


> Historically rape has been having sex with someone by force.


You mean like mimicking BDSM videos on a feeble and elderly person who can't fight back while they say to stop?


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 5, 2021)

Assuming this wasn’t a voluntary incestual orgy, but Barb was forced I wonder what is worse. Knowing you’re being raped by your own son or not remembering Chris.

The latter would be like something out of a Stephen King novel. You live in a house with an ogre, who brings you food but mostly avoids you.

But... Every three days the Ogre comes and starts cooing and talking weird and... touches you. In all the wrong places.


----------



## Emma Millstein (Aug 5, 2021)

BrothermanBill said:


> One thing you're not considering is that Barb may act incompetent to get out of all of this. Assuming she is still lucid, she's definitely aware that incest is a crime. Acting more senile than she actually is could accomplish two goals: not directly incriminating Chris and absolving herself of the incest charge.



It's definitely possible. Barb is known to be manipulative. If she acts senile enough she could theoretically pin the blame on herself indirectly by saying almost anything that's just crazy enough. Plus there's Chris' self-admission phonecall where he states that Barb made the first move. Therefore Chris' autism and fragile mental state could be used to get him out of trouble. There's also evidence the defense could use to foster the fact that Barbara was grooming Chris. It'll be a really interesting court case and I'm curious to see how this all plays out as nothing is really guaranteed and there's so many angles this could be spun. 

Barb's mental and physical health is going to be a key part of this trial and once we're able to view the court records it'll be interesting to see what issues Barb actually has if any.


----------



## Wrapped In Plastic (Aug 5, 2021)

Captain Wetbeard said:


> It runs in my family, so my sister and I made a pact to help the other one OD on heroin if we end up in a condition like this. After watching my grandma forget her husband of 50 years we knew we couldn't let each other go through that


I think any of us who have had to watch someone we know or love go through this makes reading about what Chris did almost somewhat personal. It’s such a horrible thing to witness already and to hear about some degenerate taking advantage of someone in that situation, his own mother no less, is extra disturbing.

I used to think the video of Chris slipping in cat shit was one of the funniest things on the internet, but there’s no humour in this for me anymore.

I hope if I live long enough to get to such a state I have someone to oopsie a morphine dose. 

I’ll take my feels ratings.


----------



## Huge Fungus (Aug 5, 2021)

Blue_Snow said:


> I’m not talking about in the past. I’m talking about her current issues with swallowing. There are other soft/ liquid food that she can have. However, with her issues with her fine motor skills/ dementia,it’s hard for her. Chris could of made her meals but instead he does what he wanted to do.


He gave her a few soft, liquid meals alright...


----------



## DeeCeeBees (Aug 5, 2021)

I think Barb has already moved past this and is telling the hospital staff she needs to leave because she has to get Cole registered for Kindergarten.


----------



## Conquistador (Aug 5, 2021)

In the event that Barb is considered cognizant by the courts, is there any chance that the charges against Chris will be dismissed? Considering as they would merely be two consenting adults in that case.


----------



## cursed (Aug 5, 2021)

Captain Wetbeard said:


> It's called "theft by deception", we use the same word.
> 
> You mean like mimicking BDSM videos on a feeble and elderly person who can't fight back while they say to stop?


He never said he continued after she told him to stop. Also if someone at some point during sex tells you to stop once doesn't mean they dont want to have sex with you ever. It could just mean you are hurting them at that moment or whatever.
You guys are so morbid, you focus on the the part where she tells him to stop once a lot but completely ignore the part where he also says she made the first move.


----------



## mate (Aug 5, 2021)

Here lies Barbara Chandler
She was fucked to death
RIP


----------



## Glassshardballpit (Aug 5, 2021)

Conquistador said:


> In the event that Barb is considered cognizant by the courts, is there any chance that the charges against Chris will be dismissed? Considering as they would merely be two consenting adults in that case.


I think if they had determined that Barbara was cognizant, it's still a crime because incest is against the law in Virginia.

Now does that mean that she's being charged? More than likely not. I think Barb's time to consent has passed.

10 years ago Chris was her errand boy and toadie but whatever is wrong with her has hindered her to the point of being subservient to her son.

To be "fair", Chris was taught to be this way by his mother. She should have known that as she grew more senile and weaker, her tard child would be truly alone when she died and/or she would be at his mercy.

But she didn't think.

I won't say she deserve this because she didn't but she didn't think about how to use her husband's money in a productive way and she didn't care what happened to Chris after she departed this mortal coil; where he was going to live, how he's going to get by without her portion of the tugboat or even if he could take care of her final costs.

It was never her concern if Chris did well in life or had friends; Bob was the one who intervened and tried to at least pay people befriend Chris, Bob was the one who tried to give him a second chance at a new school, Bob was the one who tried to make sure Chris was financially set.

No Bob, no future.

It should have been Barb who went first. Bob might have been able to do something and Barb wouldn't have to suffer through whatever Chris did to her.

...

And maybe Chris could have had a chance.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 5, 2021)

Do they even have any extended family that they're in contact with?  Barb is not innocent by any means, but that would be pretty bad if she died alone in a hospice with no one to visit her.


----------



## Branman65 (Aug 5, 2021)

Hopefully her dementia is a fast killing type like vascular dementia or rapidly progressing Alzheimer’s disease, instead of a slow moving dementia like Alzheimer’s disease


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Aug 5, 2021)

Both Barb and Chris are as we know, very close indeed. They have practically been living an entire decade with only each other plus the local vermin, Barb has come to depend on Chris in recent years as her condition has gradually debilitated and Chris has taken up the mantel of being the more responsible adult.

Now of course depending on how abusive Chris has been to her on a scale of 0 to 10, if he has been having not only an emotional and physical spat with her more often from time to time at a level of 8+, this paints a somewhat bad picture for Chris, and I think Barb will certainly throw him under the bus if she was just dieing for a way to punish Chris severaly, in a way that she was incapable of, pretty messed up and cruel but Barb has done some very manipulative things to Chris in the past.

Maybe if she still holds a semblance of motherly love towards him, she may try to argue more in Chris and his favour, but who knows for sure if her possible dementia will make things more unclear about how she dealt with the incest, and as Chris's intentions get clearly presented by the prosecution, it would make Barb feel puzzled and dazed about the entire fiasco, and she could end up in a place completely saddened and alone, despite all that happened because she can't comprehend what exactly was going on.

Regardless, her condition will only continue to get worse, and this will only accelerate her death, this will take a huge emotional toll.


----------



## sweetstone (Aug 5, 2021)

cursed said:


> He never said he continued after she told him to stop. Also if someone at some point during sex tells you to stop once doesn't mean they dont want to have sex with you ever. It could just mean you are hurting them at that moment or whatever.
> You guys are so morbid, you focus on the the part where she tells him to stop once a lot but completely ignore the part where he also says she made the first move.


Guy defending incest and rape calling others morbid fucking lol. Also yes, Chris did keep going after she said stop and it was hurting. Actually read the fucking logs if you want to use them, faggot. Go home.

Edit: just to add, when Chris was asked what the first move she made was, he just says "mmm I forget". Real trustworthy.


----------



## cursed (Aug 5, 2021)

sweetstone said:


> Guy defending incest and rape calling others morbid fucking lol. Also yes, Chris did keep going after she said stop and it was hurting. Actually read the fucking logs if you want to use them, faggot. Go home.
> 
> Edit: just to add, when Chris was asked what the first move she made was, he just says "mmm I forget". Real trustworthy.



_"Also made another attempt at rubbing her vagina, externally at first, the then slipping in between the lips and rubbing the inner labia. The she told me to stop. She's getting more used to being played down there by hand. "_

Where in there do you read that he kept going, ignoring her pleads to stop?

This is why I say you guys are morbid. You think the worst and actually want it to be true. The incest part isn't enough for you, you want Chris to have raped his mother._
_


----------



## sweetstone (Aug 5, 2021)

cursed said:


> _"Also made another attempt at rubbing her vagina, externally at first, the then slipping in between the lips and rubbing the inner labia. The she told me to stop. She's getting more used to being played down there by hand. "_
> 
> Where in there do you read that he kept going, ignoring her pleads to stop?
> 
> This is why I say you guys are morbid. You think the worst and actually want it to be true. The incest part isn't enough for you, you want Chris to have raped his mother.


Because they were fucking for days before and were still fucking at the time of that message, retard. 
This nigger read up on occum's razor and decided to use the opposite reasoning with everything.


----------



## cursed (Aug 5, 2021)

sweetstone said:


> Because they were fucking for days before and were still fucking at the time of that message, retard.
> This nigger read up on occum's razor and decided to use the opposite reasoning with everything.


So? You think he was raping her every three days?
You are just making assumptions based on her telling him to stop *once* while he was touching her barbussy.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Aug 5, 2021)

cursed said:


> So? You think he was raping her every three days?
> You are just making assumptions based on her telling him to stop *once* while he was touching her barbussy.


Shitposting or not, defending incest and rape really the hill you want to die on?

I’m guessing you’re a liberal, huh?


----------



## sweetstone (Aug 5, 2021)

cursed said:


> So? You think he was raping her every three days?
> You are just making assumptions based on her telling him to stop *once* while he was touching her barbussy.


Yeah, actually. He most likely was raping her every three days, given all the info we have now. You're the one reaching to any other possibility to defend your weird views on sex and family dynamics. That's why I think your reasoning is fucking retarded. Occam's razor is not perfect and shouldn't be used in every instance, but you do the opposite and reach for ANY other possibility in order to defend your stance. It's backwards thinking.
It's obvious you're someone with little social experience, and you have absurd ideas about rape and incest because of it. Someone who actually understands social situations would know that not every rape is literally forcing a woman down and violently fucking her. There are tons of ways a person can be forced to have sex against their will and not say anything or fight back. Are you a fan of Always Sunny? Remember the "implications" episode? 
They would also understand that a big part of incest is the power dynamic between parent and child. It's not healthy to anyone's well being. Call me authoritarian, but yes, the government should restrict some degenerate activities not only because they are "gross" but because their retard offspring will be the responsibility of society to deal with.


----------



## shubniggurath (Aug 5, 2021)

cursed said:


> So? You think he was raping her every three days?
> You are just making assumptions based on her telling him to stop *once* while he was touching her barbussy.


well he did say that after 3 dates you can have sex so maybe those 3 days where the dates? who knows with his mentality


----------



## Anstiv (Aug 5, 2021)

ladyhimitsu said:


> it honestly depends on how advanced her dementia is. from what chris has said she’s not end stage, but judging on how he described the incoherent noises she was making and the fact that she could relay a memory to chris might mean she’s in the middle stages. not all the way present, but cognizant enough to tell a memory and tell him he hurt her while touching her.
> 
> it’s the later stages which makes what chris did all that more horrifying? you see, it’s a degenerative(literal) disease that eats at the brain until you’re nothing more than a motionless lump on the bed and experiencing the world around you, but not quite living.
> 
> which makes barb a blank canvas for chris to paint his idea of a partner onto; since he doesn’t describe her fighting his touches, maybe that’s how he could preform sexually since shes not cognizant enough to fight him off. i think she’s in the later stages. if she’s end stages, she’s basically whatever chris wanted her to be.


The fact that she's recalling memories from her early childhood indicates that she's near the middle stages of dementia. Not advanced yet, she's not shitting her pants or anything, but a regression to childhood and teenage memories is common among middle stage dementia patients iirc. Could be wrong, but this is the info I remember reading from when my Grandfather had Alzheimer's.

Also for anyone with family with dementia, here's two things that could help, or at least alleviate their suffering. The first is to play music from their teenage years. Our minds form very strong connections with the music we listened to while we were going through puberty, and so most people with dementia will remember music from that time in their life really really well. 

The second thing is fasting, can't remember for how long, but fasting for a couple days greatly increases lucidity for a short time period. It gives you an excellent time to speak candidly with your relative about their life and communicate with them as you did before the onset of the disease.


----------



## RodgerDodger (Aug 5, 2021)

Do we know where  Barb is currently? Because that says a lot without saying anything. If she's been in the hospital for a week or if they discharged her to a nursing care facility that tends to answer the question regarding things like dementia and her ability to stay on her own. (And let me tell you as someone who has had decades of experience with elderly patients, Barb is a Very Old 79 year old)


----------



## Mussi (Aug 5, 2021)

cursed said:


> So? You think he was raping her every three days?
> You are just making assumptions based on her telling him to stop *once* while he was touching her barbussy.


You cannot have consensual sex with an old demented crone. Fuck off you goddamn horrorcow in the making.


----------



## cubot (Aug 5, 2021)

I think Barb will last at most 10 more years, either in some retirement home or back in her household, IF she isn't charged with incest which seems unlikely.


----------



## shubniggurath (Aug 5, 2021)

Cube said:


> I think Barb will last at most 10 more years, either in some retirement home or back in her household, IF she isn't charged with incest which seems unlikely.


i really doubt shell get charged for it since chris admitted that she said no to it. shell most likely be put in a home if chris was her carer and the house is always a shithole so i dont think theyll let her go back and just have a nurse see her 3 times a day.  either way i hope for her sake her dementia worsens a little just so she can forget that this ever happened.


----------



## A Flying Nun (Aug 5, 2021)

Dude I've been amazed she's still alive for years now. She'll probably survive this too.


----------



## Amadea (Aug 5, 2021)

cursed said:


> He never said he continued after she told him to stop. Also if someone at some point during sex tells you to stop once doesn't mean they dont want to have sex with you ever. It could just mean you are hurting them at that moment or whatever.
> You guys are so morbid, you focus on the the part where she tells him to stop once a lot but completely ignore the part where he also says she made the first move.


Incest is fucked up to begin with, fucking your own mother is fucked up, RAPING your own mother is even more fucked up. That's before we even talk about the fucking fact she is elderly, at deaths door, can't fight back, and most likely riddled with dementia. KYS you fucking disgusting faggot.

I don't imagine she will make it a year unless someone steps in, I would imagine the shock simply is going to be too much for her to last all that long.


----------



## Emma Millstein (Aug 5, 2021)

Amadea said:


> Incest is fucked up to begin with, fucking your own mother is fucked up, RAPING your own mother is even more fucked up. That's before we even talk about the fucking fact she is elderly, at deaths door, can't fight back, and most likely riddled with dementia. KYS you fucking disgusting faggot.
> 
> I don't imagine she will make it a year unless someone steps in, I would imagine the shock simply is going to be too much for her to last all that long.


It is VERY fucked up and absolutely disgusting. I agree with you, Amadea. But I agree with Cursed in that understanding intent is going to be very important in the upcoming trial. In order to find out the truth sometimes you have to analyze things from different, albeit disgustingly uncomfortable angles. But the truth is what matters most. It will help establish what crimes Chris actually committed. This is perhaps why Chris only has an incest charge as of right now because that's all that they can prove.

Barb saying, "stop" because it hurts and "stop" because she doesn't want to engage in incest are two very different things and both are entirely plausible from the screenshots/phone conversation. The former implies that Barb was a willing participant but due to old age found the act intolerable whereas the latter implies she wasn't a willing participant and therefore Chris raped her. One is just an incest charge and the other is incest/rape. It also hasn't been established that she actually has dementia. For all we know Barb is more lucid than we think and orchestrated everything. Regardless, all we can do is speculate and find out once the trial is over with.


----------



## Glassshardballpit (Aug 5, 2021)

sweetstone said:


> Guy defending incest and rape calling others morbid fucking lol. Also yes, Chris did keep going after she said stop and it was hurting. Actually read the fucking logs if you want to use them, faggot. Go home.
> 
> Edit: just to add, when Chris was asked what the first move she made was, he just says "mmm I forget". Real trustworthy.


It's a strange paradox that Chris would only ever cover his own ass but that his oversized ego comes in direct conflict with this.


----------



## ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ (Aug 5, 2021)

when it comes to rape and sexual assault your body can remember a lot of things even if your mind doesn't
like you can have no memory of the assault but still feel what has happened to you and honestly it's very jarring
I'm not saying this for pity or anything (I'm honestly way over it by now) but it's been years since my assault and I still feel what happened to me even though I don't really remember what exactly happened
So while she might not remember what happened her body will and that's honestly the worst part and I honestly feel for her and I truly hope that she's too far gone to ever experience it


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Aug 5, 2021)

As far as Barb goes, I'm just waiting for the estate sale. I wonder how much you can get these days for a Brony-Themed jerking station?


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Aug 5, 2021)

All this talk about Barb and whether she’s demented or not:  If Barb were OK, she’d be back at 14BC.  There’s nothing preventing her.  She hasnt been charged with any crime.  The EPO expires today so she could hire a lawyer for Chris and try to get bail worked out for him. She hasn’t done any of those things, and unless she’s dead, the only reason why she hasn’t is because she can’t.


----------



## A Money Creature (Aug 5, 2021)

Biemelsaus said:


> Will we even get to hear about it when Barb dies? She only had Chris and he probably won't be able to let us know. I don't think Cole would put the word out on the internet either. I doubt anybody cares enough to put an obituary in the newspaper or anything like that.
> 
> We might only hear of Barbs death if it happens while Chris is still on trial, or in the unlikely event that she will spend her final days in 14BC, and she becomes one of those "Two year old corpse found after neighbours complain of the smell" type stories


I'm sure there will be an obituary. They're uploaded online now.


----------



## Cripple (Aug 5, 2021)

Man my great-grandmother had full-on psychotic dementia when she died and I mean no lucidity, just hallucinations or a catatonic state at all times. It wouldn't have mattered if we had put her in a home-- she wouldn't have known the difference. 

I don't Barb is quite there yet, but it's coming. You don't get better with dementia/alzheimers.  And decline can be rapid. Unless Barb has been playing up her illness on camera, there's no way they could ethically release her back into Chris' care or independent living when she could be a bowl of screaming jelly within six months. 

I hope for her sake she dies before she get tormented by shadow people 24/7 unlike my great-grandmother. It's just really tragic someone in such decline has to deal with rape, no matter if she was a shitty person before.


----------



## slimz (Aug 5, 2021)

At this point with absolutely no status on Barb its a little disconcerting. 

Should someone call in a wellness check?


----------



## A Money Creature (Aug 5, 2021)

no, ween


slimz said:


> At this point with absolutely no status on Barb its a little disconcerting.
> 
> Should someone call in a wellness check?


----------



## Pasta Head (Aug 5, 2021)

Barb will die within the next 10 years and Chris will probably be banned from communicating with her. She will live the rest of her life in misery and wish for the reaper of death to take her away from life.


----------



## Shibaru (Aug 5, 2021)

Considering how old she is, i'd give her at least one more year before she passes on.

It's a shame that Barb's last years on earth were spent like this.


----------



## Treblinkachu (Aug 5, 2021)

cursed said:


> So? You think he was raping her every three days?



Chris literally said he was fucking Barb every 3 days or so.



cursed said:


> You are just making assumptions based on her telling him to stop *once* while he was touching her barbussy.



Generally, when someone does not want to have sex with you, raping them and then waiting a few days will not cause them to then suddenly want to have sex with you. I know that this may be difficult for you to process in the context of how you and your family have traditionally spent your free time together, but incest as a whole is actually not considered a normal human behavior.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Aug 6, 2021)

RodgerDodger said:


> Do we know where  Barb is currently? Because that says a lot without saying anything. If she's been in the hospital for a week or if they discharged her to a nursing care facility that tends to answer the question regarding things like dementia and her ability to stay on her own. (And let me tell you as someone who has had decades of experience with elderly patients, Barb is a Very Old 79 year old)


They’re wisely not sharing that information with the public. Even without HIPAA laws being considered, redditors would just use that info to bother her and her care team.


----------



## Buck Mullet (Aug 6, 2021)

If Barb's in a care facility right now who knows, maybe her condition will improve and she'll stick around a while. Being separated from the hoard and her rapey lunatic son might just be the best thing to happen in her twilight years.


----------



## 4ChanPartyVan (Aug 6, 2021)

Survive? Sure. Recover? Seriously doubt it.

I doubt she's got long left and it's fucking sad that she's spending the last bit of her life in a care facility or something because of her retard son. It makes me kinda mad tbh.


----------



## Mason Verger (Aug 6, 2021)

4ChanPartyVan said:


> Survive? Sure. Recover? Seriously doubt it.
> 
> I doubt she's got long left and it's fucking sad that she's spending the last bit of her life in a care facility or something because of her retard son. It makes me kinda mad tbh.


I’ll look on the bright side and say, even as bad as those places are, at least her body won’t be eaten by housecats after being literally fucked to death by living embodiment of the 7 deadly sins.


----------



## ShimmyHolmes (Aug 6, 2021)

Wouldn't surprise me if she tripped over something in the home and had a heart attack.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Aug 6, 2021)

You know, it doesn't shock me that chris raped his mom. What shocks me is that he raped her while she was alive.


----------



## ThePeePooMan (Aug 6, 2021)

Any news yet if Barb has been released and or returned to her home? Is there really anyway to find out? Also, anyone mentioned if Barb herself may be detained? Its not quite cut and dry that Chris was full on forcing. Barb made Chris spoon her after Bob died, and some can argued she made Chris take on Husbandly roles after he dies. Her mind is fucked, so its also possible that Barb asked Chris for massages and that let to the fingering and more. If she's mentally fucked, could she not have asked for the massage and tried to seduce Chris into fingering her.


----------



## Purpleshells (Aug 6, 2021)

I think she has a couple years left in her but she’s basically just going to be sitting there photosynthesizing for the rest of it.


----------



## CRUBRANGERLSTEINZHAJJAVIF (Aug 6, 2021)

barb is being punished by god for not killing her son when it had become abundantly clear that it was the only right thing to do


----------



## Mason Verger (Aug 6, 2021)

CRUBRANGERLSTEINZHAJJAVIF said:


> barb is being punished by god for not killing her son when it had become abundantly clear that it was the only right thing to do


It reads like a hillbilly Frankenstein.. destroyed by the monster she created.


----------



## CRUBRANGERLSTEINZHAJJAVIF (Aug 6, 2021)

Mason Verger said:


> It reads like a hillbilly Frankenstein.. destroyed by the monster she created.


or a greek tragedy. chris chan will be mythologized as a cautionary parable and in 1000 years people won't think he actually existed, it was just a religious didactic people told.


----------



## Alcalino9000 (Aug 6, 2021)

something had to do barb to deserve this and the most pious thing for her right now is a peaceful death.


----------



## HahaYes (Aug 7, 2021)

For her sake I hope she doesn't stay around much longer, living after what's happened to her? Womans going to be a literal shell of a human being


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Aug 7, 2021)

HahaYes said:


> For her sake I hope she doesn't stay around much longer, living after what's happened to her? Womans going to be a literal shell of a human being


Well she already was a vile deceitful women, but with age people don't often get better, they get worse when set in their old ways.


----------



## moemoeh (Aug 7, 2021)

I’m not saying that Barb deserves what happened to her but this is karmic justice for her years of coddling, enabling and grooming Chris as well as being a horrible person to almost everyone else around her.


----------



## Alexander Hamilton (Aug 7, 2021)

Uncle Meat said:


> 3 day temp bans for stupid would help. You can only be dumb every three days.



Every three days huh? How topical.


----------



## Vomiting Inbred (Aug 7, 2021)

It's an old study but I've heard those same numbers recently, which is why I looked for it in the first place. According to this she probably doesn't have much time left, especially if you add the already poor health, dementia and the rape.



Spoiler: Study


----------



## Sissyagamben (Aug 7, 2021)

Blue_Snow said:


> She has diabetes. Chris said so in the past. If she gets an infection there ( since nursing homes are hot beds for anything) she will loose limbs. Also, with covid, she will get it from some dumb cna and could die from it. She’s going to die from some thing that’s easily preventable.


I’d believe even as bad as nursing homes are, they can do a better job than Christian Weston chandler.


----------



## Everything Beagle (Aug 7, 2021)

ThePeePooMan said:


> Any news yet if Barb has been released and or returned to her home? Is there really anyway to find out? Also, anyone mentioned if Barb herself may be detained? Its not quite cut and dry that Chris was full on forcing. Barb made Chris spoon her after Bob died, and some can argued she made Chris take on Husbandly roles after he dies. Her mind is fucked, so its also possible that Barb asked Chris for massages and that let to the fingering and more. If she's mentally fucked, could she not have asked for the massage and tried to seduce Chris into fingering her.


They're not going to announce how she's doing, where or how long she's staying, or anything else. The hospital isn't allowed to. They're going to quietly take care of her, depending on what the state will pay for. A good nursing home would be nice; a cheap one may be the only option.


----------



## Dogechu_Prime (Aug 7, 2021)

Everything Beagle said:


> They're not going to announce how she's doing, where or how long she's staying, or anything else. The hospital isn't allowed to. They're going to quietly take care of her, depending on what the state will pay for. A good nursing home would be nice; a cheap one may be the only option.


Depends if the state will pay for her care. Maybe they'll cut a deal since she's literally left with no one and in such massive debt; but the fact her infamous son is plastered all across news sites and national news isn't gonna help keep this under wraps and let her die in peace. 

It's just fucked in so many ways, but this story isn't gonna have a predictable ending.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Aug 7, 2021)

ThePeePooMan said:


> Any news yet if Barb has been released and or returned to her home? Is there really anyway to find out? Also, anyone mentioned if Barb herself may be detained? Its not quite cut and dry that Chris was full on forcing. Barb made Chris spoon her after Bob died, and some can argued she made Chris take on Husbandly roles after he dies. Her mind is fucked, so its also possible that Barb asked Chris for massages and that let to the fingering and more. If she's mentally fucked, could she not have asked for the massage and tried to seduce Chris into fingering her.


Kill yourself you delusional faggot. There is no one on this earth who thinks an 80 old dementia patient Barb asked for it other than a piece of shit like yourself.


----------



## Everything Beagle (Aug 9, 2021)

Dogechu_Prime said:


> Depends if the state will pay for her care. Maybe they'll cut a deal since she's literally left with no one and in such massive debt; but the fact her infamous son is plastered all across news sites and national news isn't gonna help keep this under wraps and let her die in peace.
> 
> It's just fucked in so many ways, but this story isn't gonna have a predictable ending.


There's always social security. That might pay for a cheapo nursing home.


----------



## Second-Hand Boat Supplies (Aug 9, 2021)

Is anyone aware of Barb having any real connections to people outside of Chris? Did she speak to no one else that entire month? How much longer would it have been until she saw anyone else at all if Chris hadn’t confessed?


----------



## FrickleMyPickle (Aug 9, 2021)

People talk about whether Chris might actually thrive in prison but I think if anyone's going to thrive, it'll be Barb. She won't go out like Bob, covered in bugs. They'll give her all the meal replacement shakes and bananas she could ever want, pop her down in front of I Love Lucy reruns, and she'll live out the rest of her days free from debt hearings and a son who fingerblasts her silver cotton candy every three days.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Aug 9, 2021)

Second-Hand Boat Supplies said:


> Is anyone aware of Barb having any real connections to people outside of Chris? Did she speak to no one else that entire month? How much longer would it have been until she saw anyone else at all if Chris hadn’t confessed?


She has a younger sister named Harriet, who she was in somewhat regular contact with_ at least_ as of 2014. Harriet I believe is in her mid-70s and she has a husband, but I don't know his age. The wiki page on Harriet is very lacking so I would assume there's been no updates regarding their relationship.


----------



## deathray44 (Aug 9, 2021)

Pasta Head said:


> She will live the rest of her life in misery and wish for the reaper of death to take her away from life.


I know this feeling all too well


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 9, 2021)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> She has a younger sister named Harriet, who she was in somewhat regular contact with_ at least_ as of 2014. Harriet I believe is in her mid-70s and she has a husband, but I don't know his age. The wiki page on Harriet is very lacking so I would assume there's been no updates regarding their relationship.


Chris was probably going to stay with them and scream about wanting pancakes until they found out he was a transvestite rapist.


----------



## Screaming Mascara (Aug 9, 2021)

A part of me is afraid Barb's mental state has reached a point where she'll defend Chris in court (that is if she's declared able to say anything). I don't know how 'clear' she is or how far she'd be capable of going to protect CWC


----------



## Shabobus (Aug 9, 2021)

Harriet and her husband were probably the last people Barb had contact with besides Chris. The rest of her family hated her and Chris never mentioned Barb having any friends.


----------



## wildgoose (Aug 9, 2021)

Screaming Mascara said:


> A part of me is afraid Barb's mental state has reached a point where she'll defend Chris in court (that is if she's declared able to say anything). I don't know how 'clear' she is or how far she'd be capable of going to protect CWC


In the most recent video I'd seen of her, she talks like somebody who got anesthesia for a root canal. If that's anything to go by, she's just "not there" at all.


----------



## Screaming Mascara (Aug 9, 2021)

wildgoose said:


> In the most recent video I'd seen of her, she talks like somebody who got anesthesia for a root canal. If that's anything to go by, she's just "not there" at all.


Agreed. I doubt she's taken care of her mental state when she should have, and her kid hasn't helped. Now might be too late, she really seems " gone " and yet ... i still wonder what that conscious part of her (if it still exists) thinks of all this mess.


----------



## Mason Verger (Aug 9, 2021)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Chris was probably going to stay with them and scream about wanting pancakes until they found out he was a transvestite rapist.


I wonder if that was the “extended family” he was going to stay with. 
And if so, how fucking awkward was that invitation revoke? Imagine if they found out why Chris had to stay there _while Chris was already there?! _
And the BALLS on Chris for even asking in the first place! How the hell did he sell that shit?
“Hmm yeahhh.. gotta little bit of drama over here. Real Romeo and Juliet situation.. ayeway.. I’ll tell you guys over dinner.”


----------



## Sword of Autism Dance (Aug 9, 2021)

Older woman will kill you , simply


----------



## ISP (Aug 9, 2021)

ThePeePooMan said:


> Any news yet if Barb has been released and or returned to her home? Is there really anyway to find out?


I would assume "people" are doing regular drivebys of 14BC. Surely word would filter out, no?


----------



## Ophelia (Aug 9, 2021)

I hope Barb is unable to understand what’s happening. It would be a kindness.

I wonder if anyone from their church has remained in contact.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Aug 9, 2021)

Ophelia said:


> I wonder if anyone from their church has remained in contact.


If I was Rocky at this point I’d just do a Pilate and wash my hands of Chris.entirely. I might be mistaken but didn’t she stop trying with him after he showed up to church in his pony getup and seig heiling constantly?


----------



## wildgoose (Aug 10, 2021)

Chris Chan's the type of dude who


Second-Hand Boat Supplies said:


> Is anyone aware of Barb having any real connections to people outside of Chris? Did she speak to no one else that entire month? How much longer would it have been until she saw anyone else at all if Chris hadn’t confessed?


I think Chris is one of those types that finds their family members dead in bed and just closes the door and leaves them there while still carrying on like normal. If she had died with him in the house, it might've been months or years before people found out she was dead.


----------



## Altera (Aug 10, 2021)

I mean, she can't have that long left in her, and I seriously doubt with all the stress and trauma she'll make it much longer.


----------



## Ser Ciappelletto (Aug 10, 2021)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> If I was Rocky at this point I’d just do a Pilate and wash my hands of Chris.entirely. I might be mistaken but didn’t she stop trying with him after he showed up to church in his pony getup and seig heiling constantly?


Rocky retired from the church three years ago and is under no obligation to interact with Chris anymore. Chris was likewise temporarily banned from his church around the time of the Charlottesville incident for wearing his horn in church but I do not think that was permanent.


----------



## janedoe (Aug 10, 2021)

it's possible all the commotion from this may escalate her declining mental state.

knew of an old woman who was similar in behavior to barb. tldr stress from being moved to a home made her mental state take a nose dive and she inevitably kicked the bucket after months of withering away physically and mentally. 

so i imagine, for barb, having to talk to authorities about your son raping you as well as being moved out of the pig pen youve gotten used to rotting in ought to do a number on an elderly person's already fragile brain.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 10, 2021)

Got2Hands said:


> People talk about whether Chris might actually thrive in prison but I think if anyone's going to thrive, it'll be Barb. She won't go out like Bob, covered in bugs. They'll give her all the meal replacement shakes and bananas she could ever want, pop her down in front of I Love Lucy reruns, and she'll live out the rest of her days free from debt hearings and a son who fingerblasts her silver cotton candy every three days.


Nah man. Barb will be dead within a year. Two max.

(Granted, we don’t really know if she’s senile or not, or what her role in all this was.)

But assuming she’s far from in excellent mental and physical health, she’s likely to deteriorate even faster now that’s she’s been taken away from all she knows in life.

Chris may or may not have raped her, but he’s also been her only source for companionship for like a decade.

And now she’ll be plopped down into a (most likely) shit tier institution she has never seen before, surrounded by strangers?

Tended to by little Mexican ladies who come by three times a day and leave her a meal shake, say “como estas Barbara?” and leave before she answers?

Nah man, there’ll be no happy ending for Barb. 

Ask folks who work in these places and ask how many times they’ve seen an old codger in their 80ies who arrives in alright health, whither away and pass on in a year or two.


----------



## Rungle (Aug 10, 2021)

Very interesting thread, but before you can know the answer to this question you have to ask another one.
Will you ever stop sucking cock and making what will happen threads you fucking reddit sped?


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 10, 2021)

janedoe said:


> it's possible all the commotion from this may escalate her declining mental state.
> 
> knew of an old woman who was similar in behavior to barb. tldr stress from being moved to a home made her mental state take a nose dive and she inevitably kicked the bucket after months of withering away physically and mentally.
> 
> so i imagine, for barb, having to talk to authorities about your son raping you as well as being moved out of the pig pen youve gotten used to rotting in ought to do a number on an elderly person's already fragile brain.


Fucking this.

If there’s one thing governments are really good at, its building these systems with the best of intentions (protecting vulnerable elderly, drug rehabilitation) but  which ultimately primarily serve to justify its own existence, screwing over the people they were meant to help in the process.


Once someone like Barb gets caught up in the machinery, she gets treated like a statistic and not a human being. 

There are forms to be filled, procedures to be followed, bureaucrats who have to justify their job by doing something. Barb is a fucking case on a conveyor belt for these people.

Nobody stops to ask her what she wants to happen, and if they do, it’ll be as a meaningless gesture.

Barb is going to be fucked twice. First by Chris, and then by the machinery set into motion to “protect her”.

I doubt she’s alive in a year or a year and a half.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Aug 10, 2021)

A bit, but not long. She's withering away and will die in a few months to years from now. I don't know if Chris will be allowed to attend the funeral or not.


----------



## yeeyee (Aug 10, 2021)

I'm personally suspicious that Barb is not only dead, but died before this all went down.

His attorney made a very direct point that the public does not know all the facts, and very much focused on his mental health. Even with all of Barbs flaws, and her mental state, I still have a hard time believing she would let him assault her every 3 days. She just seemed like she had too much willpower, even at her worst, to allow that to happen.

My prediction, she died a month ago. His stories are what he was doing with her deceased body, trying to keep her "alive".


----------



## Morally Reprehensive (Aug 10, 2021)

yeeyee said:


> I'm personally suspicious that Barb is not only dead, but died before this all went down.
> 
> His attorney made a very direct point that the public does not know all the facts, and very much focused on his mental health. Even with all of Barbs flaws, and her mental state, I still have a hard time believing she would let him assault her every 3 days. She just seemed like she had too much willpower, even at her worst, to allow that to happen.
> 
> My prediction, she died a month ago. His stories are what he was doing with her deceased body, trying to keep her "alive".


_"Hello internet, welcome to CWC theory, and today we're going to be discussing how Barb Chandler has been dead this whole time!"_

Autistic theory. Chris would've been arrested much sooner and charged with much worse if she was dead the whole time.


----------



## turdburger (Aug 10, 2021)

yeeyee said:


> I'm personally suspicious that Barb is not only dead, but died before this all went down.
> 
> His attorney made a very direct point that the public does not know all the facts, and very much focused on his mental health. Even with all of Barbs flaws, and her mental state, I still have a hard time believing she would let him assault her every 3 days. She just seemed like she had too much willpower, even at her worst, to allow that to happen.
> 
> My prediction, she died a month ago. His stories are what he was doing with her deceased body, trying to keep her "alive".


Interesting point, but wasn't the initial indication that Chris was expelled from the house and ordered not to have any contact with her? I don't think that would have been specified if she'd been dead and taken to a mortuary. It could be that she has subsequently died or is seriously ill and hospital staff are waiting to see if she will survive and we wouldn't know, however.


----------



## yeeyee (Aug 10, 2021)

turdburger said:


> Interesting point, but wasn't the initial indication that Chris was expelled from the house and ordered not to have any contact with her? I don't think that would have been specified if she'd been dead and taken to a mortuary. It could be that she has subsequently died or is seriously ill and hospital staff are waiting to see if she will survive and we wouldn't know, however.



Good point


----------



## Phil Ken Sebben (Aug 10, 2021)

janedoe said:


> it's possible all the commotion from this may escalate her declining mental state.
> 
> knew of an old woman who was similar in behavior to barb. tldr stress from being moved to a home made her mental state take a nose dive and she inevitably kicked the bucket after months of withering away physically and mentally.
> 
> so i imagine, for barb, having to talk to authorities about your son raping you as well as being moved out of the pig pen youve gotten used to rotting in ought to do a number on an elderly person's already fragile brain.


They say that one of the quickest ways to make somebody old is to put them into an old age or assisted care living place. 

You go from being unable to take care of yourself to being absolutely dependent on people for everything. There's no stimulation there. You're just with other old people. Once that happens you got a couple years left. If that. In that state you lose yourself and you lose the will to live. Barb's going to be put into some low-cost subsidized place, the home is going to be sold to pay for it, the mortgage company will take what they can and Chris will be left alone, homeless and will probably wind up in a group home somewhere.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 10, 2021)

yeeyee said:


> I'm personally suspicious that Barb is not only dead, but died before this all went down.
> 
> His attorney made a very direct point that the public does not know all the facts, and very much focused on his mental health. Even with all of Barbs flaws, and her mental state, I still have a hard time believing she would let him assault her every 3 days. She just seemed like she had too much willpower, even at her worst, to allow that to happen.
> 
> My prediction, she died a month ago. His stories are what he was doing with her deceased body, trying to keep her "alive".



So you’re saying Chris fucked a corpse?!

Then there would be different (and ironically most likely less serious charges) than what he’s facing.


As for: “The public doesn’t have all the facts” that’s pretty much Chris’s lawyer doing his job: Standard Public Defender speak, that you’d expect from even the shittiest of lawyers.

_“Please don’t judge my client, the public doesn’t have all the facts! He’s a good boy and an aspiring rap artist/future community college student!”_

HOWEVER: Another thing entirely is that we DONT have all the facts. And while there has been tons of speculation about Barb, her mental state and current status of her vagina, the facts are few.


Is it likely that Barb is senile or has dementia? Sure. But we just don’t know, and there’s a fair chance she isn’t. 


So yeah. This ride is by no means over folks. New charges could be filed and there is a chance that Barb could face charges as well.


Is it likely that the incest was voluntary? 

No, but it’s certainly a possibility. 

(With anyone else I’d say it’s extremely unlikely. But aside from the fact that we’re dealing with the vortex of insanity that is Chris, we also have like a decades worth of witnesses describing a really creepy relationship between the two.)


*TLDR: We don’t have the facts, anything can happen, the ride could get crazier. Prepare for maximum autism.*


----------



## Analog Devolved (Aug 10, 2021)

Fapcop said:


> Fucking this.
> 
> If there’s one thing governments are really good at, its building these systems with the best of intentions (protecting vulnerable elderly, drug rehabilitation) but  which ultimately primarily serve to justify its own existence, screwing over the people they were meant to help in the process.
> 
> ...


Let's face it Barb can't live without the hoard. She's incapable of self-care. Chris may finally start mailing out comms if he's in prison.


----------



## Gaius (Aug 10, 2021)

Hard to say. It’s entirely possible being removed from the cesspit and Chris and receiving proper medical attention could actually bring her back to life a bit.


----------



## Huitzilopochtli (Aug 10, 2021)

Fapcop said:


> Fucking this.
> 
> If there’s one thing governments are really good at, its building these systems with the best of intentions (protecting vulnerable elderly, drug rehabilitation) but  which ultimately primarily serve to justify its own existence, screwing over the people they were meant to help in the process.
> 
> ...


The NIH did a study a while back with nursing home enrollment and mortality. 1/3rd of the participants died within 3 years, with the median lifespan being 2.2 years after being put in the home.


----------



## RodgerDodger (Aug 10, 2021)

thenamestheygivearedumb said:


> All this talk about Barb and whether she’s demented or not:  If Barb were OK, she’d be back at 14BC.  There’s nothing preventing her.  She hasnt been charged with any crime.  The EPO expires today so she could hire a lawyer for Chris and try to get bail worked out for him. She hasn’t done any of those things, and unless she’s dead, the only reason why she hasn’t is because she can’t.


Yeah, everyone misses some key elements. The authorities went to the house to do a wellness check. Barb was transported to the hospital and the EPO placed against Chris based on what they found at that on site wellness check. They can't simply kidnap an old lady to the hospital to run a rape kit. They would need to see some pretty major problems when they did the home visit. 

Barb is so far as we know still in the hospital or transferred to a nursing care facility. Safe bet is the County has assumed temporary Guardiaship of Barb. All of which leads one to suspect that they feel Barb is suffering a mental and or severe physical decline.


----------



## Yamcha's Only Fan (Aug 10, 2021)

I wonder what she'll do without chris's monthly tard check. My guess is get another credit card and charge until it stops working, followed by the water and power. She doesn't have enough money to get put in a home and I don't know if the government can put her in one.


----------



## Adelusionalfarmer (Aug 10, 2021)

Will she survive, yes

Will she ever have her g spot hit again? In a way that would fill her with such joy she’d  tell you “no! Please dont stop ever”?

i highly doubt  it


----------



## RodgerDodger (Aug 10, 2021)

Phil Ken Sebben said:


> They say that one of the quickest ways to make somebody old is to put them into an old age or assisted care living place.
> 
> You go from being unable to take care of yourself to being absolutely dependent on people for everything. There's no stimulation there. You're just with other old people. Once that happens you got a couple years left. If that. In that state you lose yourself and you lose the will to live. Barb's going to be put into some low-cost subsidized place, the home is going to be sold to pay for it, the mortgage company will take what they can and Chris will be left alone, homeless and will probably wind up in a group home somewhere.


And the quickest way to see someone dead is to admit them to a hospital  for 10 days or more. Anything past 3 days and you start accumulating diagnosis and afflictions as specialist treating doctors start playing biological tug of war and nobody manages the whole patient.


----------



## MC_PeePants (Aug 10, 2021)

From what I've seen, she appears to be in Stage 5 Dementia.   Things deteriorate pretty rapidly after that.  She's about 2 and a half years IF she's getting really good care.   And unless Cole has decided to mortgage his house to put Barb up in a Ritz-Carlton of a nursing home, she's got about a year left with RSAs fresh out of high school making 8.50 an hour looking out for her.


----------



## Scheele's Green (Aug 10, 2021)

I think Chris's eccentricities have worn her down and dementia is her body's way of escaping. She's likely not long for this world. I hope anyway. Being in a public assisted living home is likely not a very nice experience when a person is so weak they can't advocate for themselves and they have no available family members to advocate for them.


----------



## Holiday Special (Aug 10, 2021)

She might have an advocate in Aunt Harriet.  She was probably the one who was going to let Chris stay and she was in contact with Barb.  That might extend to visiting her and bringing her some supplies etc.


----------



## Hexbox (Aug 10, 2021)

I would certainly hope Harriet is involved in some way. I can't imagine just having literally _no one_ at a horrid point in what should be your twilight years. Even for Barb...


----------



## FamicomGorby (Aug 10, 2021)

yeeyee said:


> I'm personally suspicious that Barb is not only dead, but died before this all went down.
> 
> His attorney made a very direct point that the public does not know all the facts, and very much focused on his mental health. Even with all of Barbs flaws, and her mental state, I still have a hard time believing she would let him assault her every 3 days. She just seemed like she had too much willpower, even at her worst, to allow that to happen.
> 
> My prediction, she died a month ago. His stories are what he was doing with her deceased body, trying to keep her "alive".


He was charged with incest, not desecrating a corpse. If Barb was dead when they got in there the police definitely would have released that information on the first day the emergency protective order was issued.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Aug 10, 2021)

Barb has been dead for weeks, but will soon be reborn.


----------



## PostChrisReroll (Aug 10, 2021)

Texas Funnyhair said:


> He was charged with incest, not desecrating a corpse. If Barb was dead when they got in there the police definitely would have released that information on the first day the emergency protective order was issued.


If Barb was dead there would be no EPO


----------



## Dumbledore's Onlyfans (Aug 11, 2021)

Cripple said:


> Man my great-grandmother had full-on psychotic dementia when she died and I mean no lucidity, just hallucinations or a catatonic state at all times. It wouldn't have mattered if we had put her in a home-- she wouldn't have known the difference.
> 
> I don't Barb is quite there yet, but it's coming. You don't get better with dementia/alzheimers.  And decline can be rapid. Unless Barb has been playing up her illness on camera, there's no way they could ethically release her back into Chris' care or independent living when she could be a bowl of screaming jelly within six months.
> 
> I hope for her sake she dies before she get tormented by shadow people 24/7 unlike my great-grandmother. It's just really tragic someone in such decline has to deal with rape, no matter if she was a shitty person before.


I think people are conflating Alheimers with dementia, which are two very different things. 

BIG POWER LEVEL HERE:

My mom had dementia, but not Alzheimers. Up until the week my mother died, she was able to walk and talk, and while cooking was beyond her, she could have made a peanut butter sandwich on her own, no problem. She just happened to think there were snakes coming out of the food cart, the staff was grinding dead patients into cat food, there were secret torture tunnels under the nursing home, and she kept forgetting my father had died two years earlier. She would have "episodes" where she would attempt to escape the nursing home before she had to eat snakes or get turned into cat food or be sent down the slip'n'slide of death into the torture chambers below. Most of these escape attempts were done while naked or in a hospital gown. Oftentimes she'd become combative during these episodes and possessed of surprising tard strength that required several CNAs to contain her. Dementia does not necessarily mean spaced out, diaper-wearing, oatmeal brains like Alzheimers does.

Then she got pneumonia for the last time and finally, blessedly, died. She'd been on death's doorstep so many times, she wore a hole in the welcome mat. But, between bouts of pneumonia, she remained relatively perky and mobile. Kind of like Barb seems to be in the videos. 

It could be that Barb seems lucid and able to talk (to us, anyway) but still doesn't understand what happened to her, thinking that Bob came back, or that she's been having an affair with some guy she knew in high school, or being romanced by John Wayne, thus giving invalid consent. That's what the examinations she's undergoing should determine. If they determine she's too whack-a-doodle to consent, it doesn't matter if she says she did, or what she does to try to protect Chris. It's out of her hands.


----------



## RSLUG30 (Aug 11, 2021)

Akashic Retard said:


> Barb has been dead for weeks, but will soon be reborn.


reborn in C-197, brought back to our realm through the merge.
however, as chris appears to be the one who decides how people are reborn in C-197, this isn't going to be a good thing and i am sure you can see why.


----------



## Unabashed Hermaphrodite (Aug 11, 2021)

RSLUG30 said:


> reborn in C-197, brought back to our realm through the merge.
> however, as chris appears to be the one who decides how people are reborn in C-197, this isn't going to be a good thing and i am sure you can see why.


Ah thanks, now I know what I'll have nightmares about instead of being surprised.


----------



## TayandYou (Aug 11, 2021)

Akashic Retard said:


> Barb has been dead for weeks, but will soon be reborn.





RSLUG30 said:


> reborn in C-197, brought back to our realm through the merge.
> however, as chris appears to be the one who decides how people are reborn in C-197, this isn't going to be a good thing and i am sure you can see why.


She will be reborn as Barbie-Chan in C-197 and Chris, Robertchu and Barbie-Chan can finally be a _*family *_again


----------



## Huitzilopochtli (Aug 11, 2021)

Akashic Retard said:


> Barb has been dead for weeks, but will soon be reborn.


Let's face it, when they found her, she was only a pelvis wearing a sonichu medallion like a belt.


----------



## ***LUMPY*** (Aug 12, 2021)

is that in the text messages? i wanted to read them but i was at work when it was on twitter.


----------



## AmnasLord (Aug 12, 2021)

I believe Cole knows about Barb's situation since he has apparently privated his Twitter. I don't think he should step up to the plate however as from all indications Barb was as mean as they come. I believe the State, after Cole passed over the POA, went to Harriet or even her step-children but at this point who knows unless someone stakes out 14BC and see who goes in or out.


----------



## A-Stump (Aug 13, 2021)

You know those cats they pull out of hoarders houses and they just immediately die as if unpolluted air was a poison?

I thought that was going to happen


----------



## Glassshardballpit (Aug 13, 2021)

Akashic Retard said:


> Barb has been dead for weeks, but will soon be reborn.


I thought as much.


----------



## Sickle Nuited Pigger (Aug 13, 2021)

AmnasLord said:


> I believe Cole knows about Barb's situation since he has apparently privated his Twitter. I don't think he should step up to the plate however as from all indications Barb was as mean as they come. I believe the State, after Cole passed over the POA, went to Harriet or even her step-children but at this point who knows unless someone stakes out 14BC and see who goes in or out.


Hard to say. According to Chris, Barb bought Cole a "brand new car" and put him through school - which is more than either of my parents did. 

And on the other hand, we know Cole told Chris to "tell me when that old fuck finally drops" (Bob) and was supposedly sad when he died. Who knows. He's busy rifling through his bin of Money To Piss And Burn.


----------



## Maxliam (Aug 13, 2021)

Thot Crimes said:


> I think people are conflating Alheimers with dementia, which are two very different things.
> 
> BIG POWER LEVEL HERE:
> 
> ...


Plot twist: all of those things happened abd no one believed her.


----------



## AmnasLord (Aug 13, 2021)

Sickle Nuited Pigger said:


> Hard to say. According to Chris, Barb bought Cole a "brand new car" and put him through school - which is more than either of my parents did.
> 
> And on the other hand, we know Cole told Chris to "tell me when that old fuck finally drops" (Bob) and was supposedly sad when he died. Who knows. He's busy rifling through his bin of Money To Piss And Burn.


I think what needs to happen, from my perspective at least, is that Cole needs to come out in the open and discuss what occurred between Barb and him. We know from the Wiki that there were arguments and that there was tension. There must have been a spark of something that caused him to cut off Barb completely. This incident is a good opportunity for him to get some closure or he'll never get it if Barb croaks.


----------



## RodgerDodger (Aug 13, 2021)

Akashic Retard said:


> Barb has been dead for weeks, but will soon be reborn.


Wrong thread. You want the Amy Carlson Love Has Won thread. Although I could imagine Chris decorating her rotting corpse and attempting to mummify her using Crayola brand child safe crafting products.


----------



## Ophelia (Aug 14, 2021)

AmnasLord said:


> I think what needs to happen, from my perspective at least, is that Cole needs to come out in the open and discuss what occurred between Barb and him. We know from the Wiki that there were arguments and that there was tension. There must have been a spark of something that caused him to cut off Barb completely. This incident is a good opportunity for him to get some closure or he'll never get it if Barb croaks.


If Cole wants to talk with Barb privately, that’s up to him. He doesn’t owe it to her. He definitely doesn’t need to “come forward” and tell us or anyone else anything. If he thinks he has a sufficient amount of closure and wants nothing more whatsoever to do with her, that’s his decision.
He’s probably better off not mentioning Chris or Barb publicly.


----------



## The Whore of Babylon (Aug 14, 2021)

youre all retards. barb isn't dead, if she was chris wouldn't have been charged with incest but with concealment of a dead body 










						Title 18.2. Crimes and Offenses Generally
					






					law.lis.virginia.gov
				




tards


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 14, 2021)

Bonktrash said:


> She will be reborn as Barbie-Chan in C-197 and Chris, Robertchu and Barbie-Chan can finally be a _*family *_again


And Chr and Barb will practice double penetration.


----------



## Dude of Darkness (Aug 14, 2021)

Blue_Snow said:


> I’m amazed the federal government haven’t did anything to help.


Woah man, the government is useless when it has nothing monetary to earn from resolving this particular problem? That's shocking!


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 14, 2021)

Sickle Nuited Pigger said:


> Hard to say. According to Chris, Barb bought Cole a "brand new car" and put him through school - which is more than either of my parents did.
> 
> And on the other hand, we know Cole told Chris to "tell me when that old fuck finally drops" (Bob) and was supposedly sad when he died. Who knows. He's busy rifling through his bin of Money To Piss And Burn.



Between the Royal status of the Weston’s to Chris's cherokian ancestry, I wouldn’t consider Chris the most reliable narrator about his life and family.

Cole pretty much Noped the fuck out of there as soon as he turned 18, and couldn’t even get Barb to help him find out who his real father was. That kinda tells me enough.

And yeah. Barfly Barb on her secretary’s salary buying a brand new car for her punk rock playing son... Sure! It was probably a Cadillac, right Chris?



Ophelia said:


> If Cole wants to talk with Barb privately, that’s up to him. He doesn’t owe it to her. He definitely doesn’t need to “come forward” and tell us or anyone else anything. If he thinks he has a sufficient amount of closure and wants nothing more whatsoever to do with her, that’s his decision.
> He’s probably better off not mentioning Chris or Barb publicly.



Barb might not deserve rape, but she was a horrible fucking person who managed to severely fuck up Chris, and tried to do the same to Cole.

When people like her has nobody in their life, it tends not to be a complete coincidence. *Barb has managed to have all of her relatives, save one, disown her.*

That kinda speaks to what a toxic person she is. (Especially considering she’s from the South.)

Cole should do what he finds best. Maybe he’ll find some closure seeing Barb. Maybe he’ll think it’s pointless to see his senile mom who may or may not know who he is.


And BTW:

I have tremendous respect for Cole not using Chris-chan in any way to get publicity.

It would have been easy for him (both now and premotherfucking saga) to use those sordid ties to get on some YouTube shows and promote himself, but he’s always taken the high road and just ignored the topic: If you can’t say anything nice, and all that.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Aug 14, 2021)

The Whore of Babylon said:


> youre all retards. barb isn't dead, if she was chris wouldn't have been charged with incest but with concealment of a dead body
> 
> View attachment 2444269
> 
> ...


And whatever the Virginia equivalent of necrophilia / desecration of a corpse / etc is.


----------



## The Whore of Babylon (Aug 14, 2021)

usernames can change now! said:


> And whatever the Virginia equivalent of necrophilia / desecration of a corpse / etc is.


I believe the closest thing to that would be this:





i do think that chris would get slapped with concealment first since it would've been the most obviously proveable one, and have the charges stack up as they investigate to see if chris had actually been sticking his stiffy inside the stiff, and barb wouldnt be able to confirm or deny anything in this scenario.


----------



## Henry Hill (Aug 14, 2021)

how will we know when it happens? obituary watch?


----------



## Sickle Nuited Pigger (Aug 14, 2021)

Fapcop said:


> Between the Royal status of the Weston’s to Chris's cherokian ancestry, I wouldn’t consider Chris the most reliable narrator about his life and family.
> 
> Cole pretty much Noped the fuck out of there as soon as he turned 18, and couldn’t even get Barb to help him find out who his real father was. That kinda tells me enough.
> 
> And yeah. Barfly Barb on her secretary’s salary buying a brand new car for her punk rock playing son... Sure! It was probably a Cadillac, right Chris?


It was probably Bob's money.

Or were they not together yet?

I can't keep track of this shit.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Aug 14, 2021)

I was actually telling someone just before all this shit went down that I didn't think she was long for this world. Honestly, I don't think this will speed up the dying process. For all we know, she may not have even been all that traumatized by it. It's still fucked up. But with her dementia, she may have somehow rationalized it.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 14, 2021)

SpeedRacer said:


> I was actually telling someone just before all this shit went down that I didn't think she was long for this world. Honestly, I don't think this will speed up the dying process. For all we know, she may not have even been all that traumatized by it. It's still fucked up. But with her dementia, she may have somehow rationalized it.



For all we know Barb might have been in on it. We really don’t know yet.


----------



## Floralfeline (Aug 14, 2021)

Fapcop said:


> For all we know Barb might have been in on it. We really don’t know yet.


I can't decide if her consenting is worse than Chris taking advantage of her. This is just foul all around from either standpoint.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 14, 2021)

Floralfeline said:


> I can't decide if her consenting is worse than Chris taking advantage of her. This is just foul all around from either standpoint.



The thought of Barb in a sexy nightgown yelling “Chris! It’s been three days! Time for a roll in the hay with my little man!”
Is truly... Horrifying.

Maybe we’re all better off considering it rape for our sanity.

If it was anyone else, I’d say: “Yeah of course the degenerate fuck raped her!”

But this is Barb who’s been treating Chris like a replacement husband for years. So who the fuck knows! We will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Aug 14, 2021)

Since day one, Barb hasn't been painted in the best light, and rightfully so. She's a manipulative, bitter, petty asshole: much like Chris without the autism.  So there's not too much sympathy going her way.


----------



## I AM FUNNY (Aug 14, 2021)

i hope not i think itd be fucking hilarious seeing chris finally break


----------



## Professor Iris (Aug 14, 2021)

Hogar Grupal said:


> Since day one, Barb hasn't been painted in the best light, and rightfully so. She's a manipulative, bitter, petty asshole: much like Chris without the autism.  So there's not too much sympathy going her way.


Nobody ever deserves to be raped, making that clear, but I do agree.
Barb is a large part of the worst aspects of Chris: His untidiness, his hoarding, his inability to recognize personal space and boundaries, and his financial stupidity can all be traced back to her. One can make a VERY strong argument that her act of encouraging Chris to do weird shit like spoon, cuddle and sleep next to her caused this mess to begin with.

If Chris was more like Bob, we'd definitely have seen a more capable human being, but Bob was a henpecked husband who didn't stand up to his wife as much as he should, and unfortunately, because of that, Chris became a fuck-up who couldn't stand up to Barb, either. 

One particular moment that pissed me off was when Barb trashed his room when he actually manned up and told her that he wasn't sleeping in her room.
That genuinely felt like a "YOU GET WHAT YOU FUCKING DESERVE!" moment right there in hindsight.


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Aug 14, 2021)

I don't see her living past the next couple years. She's 79, and I doubt very good care was being taken of her.


Floralfeline said:


> I can't decide if her consenting is worse than Chris taking advantage of her. This is just foul all around from either standpoint.


Oh her consenting is much better. In fact there's been a lot of inappropriate behaviour between the two of them that it's no surprise if it eventually led to consensual incestuous sex.


SpeedRacer said:


> I was actually telling someone just before all this shit went down that I didn't think she was long for this world. Honestly, I don't think this will speed up the dying process. For all we know, she may not have even been all that traumatized by it. It's still fucked up. But with her dementia, she may have somehow rationalized it.


We don't know that Barb has dementia. If she's been tested/screened for any sort of cognitive impairment it hasn't been revealed, and blank stares in videos are not reasonable proof to assume it considering it's Barb and right after acting feeble on camera she talked to Chris normally in a video like two days later.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 14, 2021)

People with dementia need a pretty nutritious diet to slow down the progression of the disease. SFA and cholesterol rich food: essentially french cuisine every day. 
I don't know what barb was getting besides meal replacement shakes, but she was deteriorating at slower rate than expected.
Placed in a nursing home and put on a "healthy" diet, will leave her body with no resources to maintain itself and her deterioration will accelerate. It will be both mental and physical.


----------



## The handsome tard (Aug 14, 2021)

Hollywood Hitler said:


> Death from vaginal trauma



Im pretty sure someone was fucked to death at some point of human history...the dicking was just so powerful their punny vaginas couldnt take it.

Edit: I dont mean even in a rape way, I just mean that somehow the man was powerful enough to fuck the chick to death, kind like when they joke that Superman would sex Lois Lane to death


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Aug 14, 2021)

The handsome tard said:


> Im pretty sure someone was fucked to death at some point of human history...the dicking was just so powerful their punny vaginas couldnt take it.
> 
> Edit: I dont mean even in a rape way, I just mean that somehow the man was powerful enough to fuck the chick to death, kind like when they joke that Superman would sex Lois Lane to death


If you fucked somebody to death before you were able to cum, would you continue until completion?


----------



## The handsome tard (Aug 14, 2021)

Hollywood Hitler said:


> If you fucked somebody to death before you were able to cum, would you continue until completion?



Depends, are they obviously dead or I have plausible deniability that they are passed out due to extasy?


----------



## CatSuga-Ogrish (Aug 14, 2021)

El Rodrigo said:


> One can make a VERY strong argument that her act of encouraging Chris to do weird shit like spoon, cuddle and sleep next to her caused this mess to begin with.
> 
> One particular moment that pissed me off was when Barb trashed his room when he actually manned up and told her that he wasn't sleeping in her room.


Fuck my life!  What episode was this?


----------



## Buck Mullet (Aug 14, 2021)

What sucks is that at least with Chris there will be scheduled updates in the near future, court dates of course. With Barb I fear the only time we'll learn anything about her fate is an obituary. And despite some speculators, She may linger in a nursing home for years before croaking, wouldn't be the first bitter old hag to hang on out of sheer spite for how life turned out for them. Heh, I wonder if her obit will list Chris as her daughter.


----------



## Professor Iris (Aug 15, 2021)

trueandhonestfan said:


> I don't see her living past the next couple years. She's 79, and I doubt very good care was being taken of her.


I'd honestly assume that Chris was taking care of her as one would take care of a pet. Just doing the bare minimum such as making sure she's fed and not much else.




CatSuga-Ogrish said:


> Fuck my life!  What episode was this?


I can't dig up the exact source right now, but Chris himself revealed it during a chat.
Barb is known for throwing huge temper tantrums when she doesn't get her way.

For example, the reason why Bob eats at Burger King every day (aggravating his heart problems) and Chris eats junk food instead of preparing his own meals or having his mom cook for him? Barb got offended when the two of them turned down a spaghetti dinner she made one time, so she NEVER cooked for them again, and that was _decades_ ago.

But other than that, she did things like threaten to kill herself if you touch the hoard or don't respond to her bellowing, trashed Chris' room when he wanted to sleep in his own room, and even lopped off Chris' hair by _force _when she got fed up of Chris' Tomgirl shenanigans one time.

Yeah, when she was younger, Barb was quite the manipulative bitch, which is why I drew the line at being sympathetic to her at all. Granted, I don't approve at all at what Chris did to her.
But her past actions made it REALLY difficult to feel sorry for her.


----------



## Heckler1 (Aug 15, 2021)

I don't see her lasting much longer. She currently exists in a state worse than death, and a visit from the reaper would be a blessed mercy.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Aug 16, 2021)

Fapcop said:


> For all we know Barb might have been in on it. We really don’t know yet.


I don't think she would've gone as far as she did without the dementia. I don't know if she told Chris all those details about her former lovers, or if he made it up. This whole thing is just bizarre


----------



## TheGreatMightyGoo (Aug 16, 2021)

A bit of a power level but i guess from personal experience (I dont really know how the states run their dementia care) but no matter what she will continue to detiriorate (Trauma or not) uintill she is bed ridden or a walking blank eyed husk of a human being. So she will firstly be sent to an assessment ward where her detirioration will continue to progress on top of the sedatives provided to keep her mood stable. Then she will be sent to a geriatric dementia care home where I presume she will live her life out. Its a sad state of affairs, but to be honest I dont think Chris would be able to even take care of her in later stages of dementia because her care needs will raise extremely, to the point where he may need to hoist or restrain her to actially carry out daily needs.

As sad as it sounds which may be a positive for Barbra is that if her dementia is progressed to a specific stage then she may not remember the abuse she suffered and regress maybe to childhood or adulthood (Marrige, having children Ect...)


----------



## Glassshardballpit (Aug 16, 2021)

The Whore of Babylon said:


> youre all retards. barb isn't dead, if she was chris wouldn't have been charged with incest but with concealment of a dead body
> 
> View attachment 2444269
> 
> ...


He would have ALSO been charged with necrophilia, so point your finger at yourself.


----------



## The Whore of Babylon (Aug 16, 2021)

Glassshardballpit said:


> He would have ALSO been charged with necrophilia, so point your finger at yourself.


there is no necrophilia charge in virginia, the closest thing i found was this:


The Whore of Babylon said:


> I believe the closest thing to that would be this:
> View attachment 2444370
> 
> i do think that chris would get slapped with concealment first since it would've been the most obviously proveable one, and have the charges stack up as they investigate to see if chris had actually been sticking his stiffy inside the stiff, and barb wouldnt be able to confirm or deny anything in this scenario.



ultratard


----------



## UzumakiLeaf (Aug 16, 2021)

El Rodrigo said:


> I'd honestly assume that Chris was taking care of her as one would take care of a pet. Just doing the bare minimum such as making sure she's fed and not much else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assholes can be victims too. It is possible to think someone is an unsympathetic asshole and yet the "karma" received recieced is disproportionate.


----------



## CaptainDong (Aug 17, 2021)

I think once she gets placed into a nursing home (likely in the dementia care unit), she will deteriorate quickly.  I’ve heard this phrase too often “mom/dad was doing so good until they had to go to the home”.


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Aug 17, 2021)

CaptainDong said:


> I think once she gets placed into a nursing home (likely in the dementia care unit), she will deteriorate quickly.  I’ve heard this phrase too often “mom/dad was doing so good until they had to go to the home”.


Dementia patients can potentially go down south within the time span of a few weeks, it may have been a possibility that her condition worsened incredibly quickly and this is what gave Chris the opportunity to act upon his messed up desires.


----------



## Shovel Mech Pilot (Aug 17, 2021)

Flavius Anthemius said:


> Dementia patients can potentially go down south within the time span of a few weeks, it may have been a possibility that her condition worsened incredibly quickly and this is what gave Chris the opportunity to act upon his messed up desires.



That's definitely a possibility. Chris is 100% an opportunist and would act on his desires (whether they're the violent kind or the sexual kind) if he thought he could get away with it without retribution. It's a good thing he's never been alone with a passed out woman at a party.

Typically, when two adults commit incest they are both charged. The fact that Barb was not charged could point to you being right. The State of VA sees her as a victim, not a willing participant. We don't know exactly why (is she too demented to consent? did he use violence? etc) but I'm sure we'll find out in the coming weeks/months.


----------



## Male Idiot (Aug 17, 2021)

Shovel Mech Pilot said:


> That's definitely a possibility. Chris is 100% an opportunist and would act on his desires (whether they're the violent kind or the sexual kind) if he thought he could get away with it without retribution. It's a good thing he's never been alone with a passed out woman at a party.
> 
> Typically, when two adults commit incest they are both charged. The fact that Barb was not charged could point to you being right. The State of VA sees her as a victim, not a willing participant. We don't know exactly why (is she too demented to consent? did he use violence? etc) but I'm sure we'll find out in the coming weeks/months.



Good thing? A small sacrifice to pay for Crystal! Think of the Farms's future!

Imagine Null Jr the Second managing the farms as Weens go after Chris's grandchildren to make them hump the Hexbox 2077.


----------



## Maricón de Mierda (Aug 18, 2021)

Realistically, what are the chances we'll ever get more information on Barb? If she's a ward of the state, what kind of information about her case would even be public? Even if Cole Smithey came into play, it's not like he'd want to talk about any aspect of this. I'm not even sure if Barb would have an obituary when she dies because she essentially has no one in her life at this point to bother.

Thinking about this made me find Bob's obituary:




Spoiler



Robert Franklin Chandler Jr., 84, of Ruckersville, passed away the morning of Tuesday, September 6, 2011, at Martha Jefferson Hospital ICU surrounded by family, pastor and hospital staff.

He was born on September 4, 1927, in Texas, the son of the late Robert Franklin Chandler Sr. and Jean Holloman Chandler. On June 7, 1980, he married Barbara Anne Weston, who survives. And the couple gave birth to a son, Christian Weston Chandler, who survives. Also surviving is ex-wife, Patricia, and their shared children, son, Dr. David Alan Chandler, survives, and daughter, Carol Suzanne Chandler, survives.

He graduated from Auburn University with a degree in Engineering.

He served in the United States Army Seoul Korea in the Signal Corp during the Korean War. He worked for General Electric as an Engineer with Steels, Plastics, etc. He also had patents for the controls for Plastic Molding Machines; without him, we would not have even a simple plastic funnel.

Also surviving are granddaughter, Savannah Chandler, the daughter of David Alan Chandler and his wife, Kimberly.

A funeral service will be held at Monticello Memory Gardens in Charlottesville, Virginia, 10 a.m. Monday, September 12, 2011. A memorial service to follow on a later date at Wesley Memorial United Methodist Church.

Instead of flowers, you may make monetary donations to his widow, Barbara Chandler and son, Christian Chandler.


----------



## WorldsSmartestManRonOTool (Aug 18, 2021)

Maricón de Mierda said:


> Realistically, what are the chances we'll ever get more information on Barb?


Probably none.


Maricón de Mierda said:


> If she's a ward of the state, what kind of information about her case would even be public?


Probably none.  HIPAA and her being a sexual assault victim will probably keep anything from being public.


----------



## Alex Mercer (Aug 18, 2021)

Barb will live for a few more years I bet, sure this was probably traumatizing but I don't think she will die from Chris's toxic sperm


----------



## Clostridium Botulinum (Aug 18, 2021)

Blue_Snow said:


> I’m not trying to be bleak, but I think her end is near


To be fair, the "What will happen when Barb dies?" Thread is years old, so KF has long acknowledged that Barb is close to evolving into a rosechu.


----------



## Cuntster (Aug 18, 2021)

Without Chris to provide his signature _special eggs_ for breakfast, Barb will likely waste away from lack of nutrients.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 18, 2021)

TheGreatMightyGoo said:


> A bit of a power level but i guess from personal experience (I dont really know how the states run their dementia care) but no matter what she will continue to detiriorate (Trauma or not) uintill she is bed ridden or a walking blank eyed husk of a human being. So she will firstly be sent to an assessment ward where her detirioration will continue to progress on top of the sedatives provided to keep her mood stable. Then she will be sent to a geriatric dementia care home where I presume she will live her life out. Its a sad state of affairs, but to be honest I dont think Chris would be able to even take care of her in later stages of dementia because her care needs will raise extremely, to the point where he may need to hoist or restrain her to actially carry out daily needs.
> 
> As sad as it sounds which may be a positive for Barbra is that if her dementia is progressed to a specific stage then she may not remember the abuse she suffered and regress maybe to childhood or adulthood (Marrige, having children Ect...)


She'll be a vegetable soon...on a feeding tube. 


Cuntster said:


> Without Chris to provide his signature _special eggs_ for breakfast, Barb will likely waste away from lack of nutrients.


Tossed salad and scrambled eggs.


----------



## Ophelia (Aug 18, 2021)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Tossed salad and scrambled eggs.


They’re cumming again.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 18, 2021)

Ophelia said:


> They’re cumming again.


Scambled eggs all over my face. What is a boy to do.


----------



## Clostridium Botulinum (Aug 18, 2021)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Tossed salad and scrambled eggs


Don't forget blue[berry] waffles.


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Aug 18, 2021)

Clostridium Botulinum said:


> Don't forget blue[berry] waffles.


I... don't need this imagery considering what we know...


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Aug 18, 2021)

I think with Barb's status as a boomer, she would have that "I can survive anything" mentality. The downside was that she had Chris and would end up using him as a personal slave. With him out of the picture, I wouldn't know how she would function. She could be back at 14 BLC, looking at her hoard, and her thoughts would be "how am I going to get something from Sheetz?"


----------



## Baguette Child (Aug 18, 2021)

Barb stopped being funny to watch long ago. If she isn't worth laughing at, why should anyone here give a shit if she lives or dies? Who the fuck comes to the farms to post about feeling sympathetic for these fuckers?


----------



## Elaine Benes (Aug 18, 2021)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Tossed salad and scrambled eggs.


Mercy!


----------



## TheGreatMightyGoo (Aug 19, 2021)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> She'll be a vegetable soon...on a feeding tube.
> 
> Tossed salad and scrambled eggs.


Oh well, if its like that then at least, like I said before she will most likely forget about the abuse.


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Aug 19, 2021)

Hogar Grupal said:


> I think with Barb's status as a boomer, she would have that "I can survive anything" mentality. The downside was that she had Chris and would end up using him as a personal slave. With him out of the picture, I wouldn't know how she would function. She could be back at 14 BLC, looking at her hoard, and her thoughts would be "how am I going to get something from Sheetz?"


Barb isn’t a boomer, she was born like 4-5 years before the baby boom. I googled it and I guess they call them the “silent generation”.


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 19, 2021)

TheMockTurtle said:


> Barb isn’t a boomer, she was born like 4-5 years before the baby boom. I googled it and I guess they call them the “silent generation”.


Trying my damndest not to make a joke.  Mm, painful.


----------



## DrNow (Aug 20, 2021)

TheMockTurtle said:


> Barb isn’t a boomer, she was born like 4-5 years before the baby boom. I googled it and I guess they call them the “silent generation”.



I think people just refer to any old person as boomer now in general.


----------



## judge claude frollo (Aug 20, 2021)

Her quality of life is about to skyrocket now that her son/sweetheart is gone.


----------



## Cletus Kasady (Aug 20, 2021)

Seaweed Chips said:


> .
> It truly is the end of an era. Remember how this same woman used to clap back at trolls over the phone?



What happened to the woman who    fought back the trolls? The woman who backed a car over Micheal Snyder.

Her current state is a shadow of what she once was. Honestly It's just sad.


----------



## WaveBreak (Aug 20, 2021)

I think she'll live another 10 years in all honesty. Dementia doesn't mean you'll die soon. My grandma lived for many years with it. In her last years she was trying to initiate conversation but didn't know who I was and was just rambling random sentences that didn't make any sense.

like this:
"Did the raccoon hilt fix the layer? I remember it is the pond! Right?"



judge claude frollo said:


> Her quality of life is about to skyrocket now that her son/sweetheart is gone.


too bad she won't even notice it


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Aug 20, 2021)

Anyone have an idea of where Barb is now? Is she still under the care of the state, or would they have returned her to the house by now?


----------



## DaAdultey (Aug 20, 2021)

Barb dying this year or in the immediate following years is the most merciful thing that could ever happen to her, and since God's infinite cruelty has been proven time and time again by the awful happenings of the Chandler Hacienda and the family in general, we know it's definitely not going to happen, when you want to predict the future events of the Chandlers you must use a reverse edgy offshoot of the Occam's razor: The cruelest, sickest and most baffling thing is always the most likely to happen to them

Here's a mood setter: https://youtu.be/730jXH_Ni7Y

And here's my wild guess: 

1. Barb will survive, against all odds and all good wishes, she will live through this and way beyond this, she is perpetually barred from living with any other people who aren't medical and psychiatric personnel and also permanently barred from living outside of a medical or caretaking institution -for better or worse- that is, she will remain as a husk of her past self, the former crone mother of monsters and certified sociopath, now completely helpless and weak like a retarded baby, exposed to the evils and contingencies of the world of man until the fateful day arrives when her heart stops beating out of God's will or a pillow in her face from a wronged nurse, we can only hope this is done as quick as possible so she's spared from her seemingly endless fetus-like state

2.  The CPU goddess will continue her carolean death march through the eternal walk of shame that is her life, an existence filled with absurdities and countless humiliations that cannot end soon enough and will only stop after the disgraced parody of Attis and Cybele that is Christine Weston Chandler suffers her final humiliation, but until then, the circus will keep going on and on until every last particle of dignity and pride that she never had is stripped away from her
Iustitia will do her job and she will do it well, CWC is in deep black waters and she will not get away from the iron fist of retribution, maybe she will go to a medical institution, maybe she will go to a prison, what difference there is for a raging sperg like this self-sabotaging animal we've know for about two decades now? With her "freedom" smashed down to pieces and her hyperfixating hobbies removed from her she is confined to eternal punishment, confined to a dim-lit, cold and claustrophobic room with no opportunity of escape and no interesting happenings besides the arrival of a practicing medical student who brings her her daily medication, or one of the prison's fine gentlemen looking for a quick copulation -consensual or not-
It seems as if Yahweh has reserved the cruelest and most demented punishment for Christine, for Barbara Chandler's baby-like state spares her from experiencing any agony or any complex thoughts at all, she found a final gift in her dementia but Christine...She's in for dire straits, regardless of where she ends up, she will have no free time, she will be put in an endless machine of suffering with no recesses and beyond that...She's in an existential and mental limbo, she is not stupid or unconscious enough to be completely oblivious to the events that trigger around her, but she is indeed way too stupid to realize the true scope of her final fuckup -like a Sisyphus who suffers from down syndrome- 
I wouldn't be surprised if her "end" or rather "anti-end" is a direct punishment for trying to perform an apotheosis and challenge the divine authority of the demiurge who lays in heavens

3. Finally, we get to Robert Chandler, Robertchu, Mr. C, the internet , or the man who will one day emerge from the black clouds on God's final judgement and cut down this rotting septic plane that is the Internet
What is there left to say? Would he have anticipated that his son would grow up to transgress every single moral value that was imposed to him by his family and american society, which he esteemed so deeply? Would he know that one day his "son" would sexually violate his mentally ill mother?
There is no clear answer to any of that, and neither there is a clear answer to where he is now, perhaps he is nowhere to be found -this is certainly the best fate for him- perhaps he's just an indistinguishable part of the endless, dark void that lies at the bottom of God's creation and that will one day swallow everyone and everything
Or maybe, Yahweh decided to strike him first so he could make an example out of him, perhaps as we speak...his flesh is burning in the grossest and warmest pits of hell as he is forced to watch how his son rapes his wife over and over again, how everything he ever hoped for and worked for is reduced to rubble, for all eternity

“The dread of being stares us in the eye, and in a deadly gush we perceive how the minds are dangling in threads of their own spinning, and that a hell is lurking underneath.”
-Peter Wessel Zapffe


----------



## WaveBreak (Aug 20, 2021)

DaAdultey said:


> Barb dying this year or in the immediate following years is the most merciful thing that could ever happen to her, and since God's infinite cruelty has been proven time and time again by the awful happenings of the Chandler Hacienda and the family in general, we know it's definitely not going to happen, when you want to predict the future events of the Chandlers you must use a reverse edgy offshoot of the Occam's razor: The cruelest, sickest and most baffling thing is always the most likely to happen to them
> 
> Here's a mood setter: https://youtu.be/730jXH_Ni7Y
> 
> ...


*he


----------



## Asperchewy (Aug 20, 2021)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Tossed salad and scrambled eggs.





Elaine Benes said:


> Mercy!


They're calling again...


----------



## Chin of Campbell (Aug 20, 2021)

DrNow said:


> I think people just refer to any old person as boomer now in general.


Anybody over the age of 15 is a boomer to internet people.


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Aug 20, 2021)

Maybe she will be visited by The Holy Spirit and become preggers with Chris’ baby!


----------



## John Merston (Aug 20, 2021)

Volthoom said:


> What happened to the woman who fought back the trolls? The woman who backed a car over Micheal Snyder.


I blame Bob's death.


----------



## Scary New Dad (Aug 20, 2021)

TheMockTurtle said:


> Barb isn’t a boomer, she was born like 4-5 years before the baby boom. I googled it and I guess they call them the “silent generation”.


Silence is consent in cwcville


----------



## bread crumbs (Aug 21, 2021)

Barb is estranged from her family so she'll probably be put in whichever nursing home the state is willing to pay for. Even luxury nursing homes in the US are bad so a state-sponsored one is like a death sentence. She'll be ok for as long as she can move around and use the bathroom on her own. Once she becomes total care she will be left stewing in her shit and gathering pressure ulcers while the nurse aide deals with their 30 other residents. That's if she doesn't catch coronavirus or something else. However many years she has left, they won't be happy years.


----------



## Cuntster (Aug 21, 2021)

> The exact prevalence is difficult to define but current estimates suggest that a woman’s life-time risk for prolapse surgery is as high as 20 % by the age of 80 years [2].


There’s a chance Chris pulled half of Barb’s guts out when he withdrew his she-dick.


----------



## Rukario (Aug 22, 2021)

bread crumbs said:


> Barb is estranged from her family so she'll probably be put in whichever nursing home the state is willing to pay for. Even luxury nursing homes in the US are bad so a state-sponsored one is like a death sentence. She'll be ok for as long as she can move around and use the bathroom on her own. Once she becomes total care she will be left stewing in her shit and gathering pressure ulcers while the nurse aide deals with their 30 other residents. That's if she doesn't catch coronavirus or something else. However many years she has left, they won't be happy years.


Even outside the US, people get sent to care homes to die, not to live.


----------



## BaconWhorehees (Aug 22, 2021)

The elderly do not survive long after being moved around, having their lives change. When they get moved from one old folk's home to another they tend to immediately die soon thereafter. I give Barb 3 years tops to survive. Her husband is dead, her son went trans, raped her and went to jail, she is probably getting moved into some kind of care, Barb is probably not going to survive much longer.


----------



## Count Olaf (Aug 22, 2021)

I agree with the general consensus that at most Barb will live a few more years if she's lucky. But honestly it would not surprise me in the least bit if she didn't even make it to the end of this one. I'm almost half expecting it. After all, she has _nothing _left to live for anymore. The rest of her family has disowned her, her husband is near 10 years deceased and might as well be a Sonichu for how much he must be turning over in his grave, and now not only has she been permanently separated from her hoard, she's been potentially permanently separated from her son. He seems to be destined for the clink, but even IF Chris somehow avoids it there's no way he'll be allowed to contact her again. 

And most forbiddingly of all, September 6th isnt that far away. Imagine how eerily poetic it would be if she goes on that same day, or the same month if not the day itself. Doubt it'll happen, but imagine what the news would do to Chris alone in his cell awaiting his fate?



Mario Incandenza said:


> She's already dead. There no longer exists Barb as we knew her; only a black pool of lies and neglect; a spider caught in its own web who long ago stopped trying to escape.



I have to give you props. That is the single most beautiful and perfect way I have ever heard Barb described. And thats why I feel absolutely no pity for her (well, maybe after this there's one small, singular, teeny tiny, microscopic fragment of pity but that's it). She shielded and sheltered her son away from any consequence to his actions and any help that could have improved him, and later on when it became clear he'd be good for nothing used him to squeeze as much money and niceties as she could from him. I will not say that means she deserved to get raped because no one deserves that, not even Barb, but I do believe very profoundly that she deserves her fate to die alone.


----------



## OldGuy (Aug 23, 2021)

I think Chris has made several horcruxes to keep Barb alive, just looking at that woman will tell you that she been bound to the realm of the living by some kinda of powerful dark magic, she will only leave this realm once all of them is found and destroyed..


----------



## MagmaStalker (Aug 23, 2021)

OldGuy said:


> I think Chris has made several horcruxes to keep Barb alive, just looking at that woman will tell you that she been bound to the realm of the living by some kinda of powerful dark magic, she will only leave this realm once all of them is found and destroyed..


whorecrux


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Aug 23, 2021)

Barb was a wee cutie back in the day, just putting it out there.


----------



## FightenGnome (Aug 23, 2021)

Count Olaf said:


> . I will not say that means she deserved to get raped because no one deserves that, not even Barb, but I do believe very profoundly that she deserves her fate to die alone.



Agreed. I went back and read the transcripts for both the Emily Date and Kacey call 15 (I think it's 15, where Barb unloads her problems on Chris) and even in those casual human moments I could tell just how self-centered his parents were. In regards to Barb and Kacey Call 15, she's telling Chris he has to do more work around the house because she's annoyed that Bob gets all the credit and won't do what she asks when she asks it. Kacey chides Chris, telling him he should set a good example for his mother, and while that may be somewhat applicable, Barb gives no clear instructions as to what she wants Chris to help her with, just that he should walk around the house and look for things to do. 

Then you hear about all the other things like the threatening to commit suicide if she doesn't get her way, how she refuses to cook dinner, how she threatens and bribes Chris. It's in this one area that I feel sympathy for Chris-Chan, living with Bob and Barb must have been hell.


----------



## AgentYoshida4444 (Aug 23, 2021)

For Godzilla's sake, somebody PLEASE leak Barb's mental health assessment papers already.
I am sure it's been more than enough time to check her no-longer-wet 'cave' for any rape traces, as well as brains, and I know damn well people would keep pulling the 'dementia is not confirmed' card.

It was mentioned multiple times that supposedly, dementia, as well as usual cognitive failure in advanced age does not automatically make a person unable to consent, but there has got to be some more documented details going on behind the scenes at this point.


----------



## Buck Mullet (Aug 23, 2021)

AgentYoshida4444 said:


> For Godzilla's sake, somebody PLEASE leak Barb's mental health assessment papers already.
> I am sure it's been more than enough time to check her no-longer-wet 'cave' for any rape traces, as well as brains, and I know damn well people would keep pulling the 'dementia is not confirmed' card.
> 
> It was mentioned multiple times that supposedly, dementia, as well as usual cognitive failure in advanced age does not automatically make a person unable to consent, but there has got to be some more documented details going on behind the scenes at this point.



Doubt anyone with knowledge of the situation (except maybe the lawyers involved) has any idea a bunch of weirdos on the internet want the deets on Barb, or would even be willing to share what's really none of our business. Face it, the next time we hear about Barb's condition is an obituary.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Aug 24, 2021)

Is there any clue at all where Barb is located right now - such as her still being under state care or having been sent back to the home - or is it just pure speculation?


----------



## Robert w'E'd Leef (Aug 24, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> Is there any clue at all where Barb is located right now - such as her still being under state care or having been sent back to the home - or is it just pure speculation?


I highly doubt it since she's legally a victim


----------



## Kiwi Kitty (Aug 24, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> Is there any clue at all where Barb is located right now - such as her still being under state care or having been sent back to the home - or is it just pure speculation?


Chances are with Chris' notoriety, any court cases or legal info about either of them is gonna be kept under lock and key. Of course, someone will manage to find them eventually, but it may not be til after Barb pishes it and Chris commits sudoku.


----------



## WorldsSmartestManRonOTool (Aug 24, 2021)

Buck Mullet said:


> Doubt anyone with knowledge of the situation (except maybe the lawyers involved) has any idea a bunch of weirdos on the internet want the deets on Barb, or would even be willing to share what's really none of our business. Face it, the next time we hear about Barb's condition is an obituary.


Someone from reddit will eventually drive around to every nursing home in the county, and look in the windows of every room until they find Barb and then dox her.  "We did it, reddit!"


----------



## JustWant2PlayVidya (Aug 24, 2021)

I dont think 'barb' has survived since Bob went to the sky


----------



## AgentYoshida4444 (Aug 25, 2021)

Part of me wonders how this whole thing would play out if it was genderbent, with actually female CWC somehow riding demented Bob after Barb'd pass away in 2011 instead of the other way around. Media is too hypocritical to just copypaste the consequences onto the different set of circumstances that would legally change nothing.


----------



## Ophelia (Aug 25, 2021)

AgentYoshida4444 said:


> Part of me wonders how this whole thing would play out if it was genderbent, with actually female CWC somehow riding demented Bob after Barb'd pass away in 2011 instead of the other way around. Media is too hypocritical to just copypaste the consequences onto the different set of circumstances that would legally change nothing.


A woman raping her father would be just as bad.


----------



## Ser Ciappelletto (Aug 25, 2021)

CloacaRimjob said:


> Barb was a wee cutie back in the day, just putting it out there.


You can tell a million miles away that Barb was the town bicycle just from her old photos.


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Aug 25, 2021)

Ser Ciappelletto said:


> You can tell a million miles away that Barb was the town bicycle just from her old photos.


Chris just wanted to see if the gears still worked on said bike


----------



## AgentYoshida4444 (Aug 25, 2021)

Ophelia said:


> A woman raping her father would be just as bad.


Objectively, and legally, yes.

However, 'male rape victim' is an oxymoron according to normalfags, so outside the farms, Bob would get no sympathy regardless of his actions; Barb is only shat on because she was genuinely a shit individual over the past decades. That, and women systematically get less prison time for the same crimes; combine that with the Autism Card, and the whole idea of a prison sentence could be put into question.

Oh, right, the document says 'female' under CWC, so half the shit I just wrote goes out the window as CWC is already behind bars awaiting trial. Still, do troons being punished generate more riot-inducing tard rage, or does it just apply to actual women, race notwithstanding?


----------



## DaAdultey (Aug 25, 2021)

TheMockTurtle said:


> Barb isn’t a boomer, she was born like 4-5 years before the baby boom. I googled it and I guess they call them the “silent generation”.


For being called the silent generation she really did never shut the fuck up until now


----------



## TinkerTimmy (Aug 25, 2021)

FightenGnome said:


> he should walk around the house and look for things to do.


Which is a very silly thing to tell an autistic person, I really doubt Bob or Barb went and taught Chris the right and wrong ways to do chores. He was probably never taught what it takes to go about specific chores, much less what it takes to be able to walk around and pick chores he isn't familiar with and do those


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Aug 25, 2021)

TinkerTimmy said:


> Which is a very silly thing to tell an autistic person, I really doubt Bob or Barb went and taught Chris the right and wrong ways to do chores. He was probably never taught what it takes to go about specific chores, much less what it takes to be able to walk around and pick chores he isn't familiar with and do those


He apparently used to walk his first dog Patti briefly, but I think Bob took over that responsibility for the most part (when he could). He couldn't even be bothered to walk/play/interact with his dog when he was a young kid and it spent the entirety of its existence chained up in the backyard behind a wired fence. I also doubt he would have taken the responsibility of feeding it and giving it water as well, that also would have all been on Bob (but you can guarantee that when his dad passed away, he would have been begrudgingly taken care of this responsibility, because otherwise they would have died form dehydration, just think how selfish of a person Chris would have to be to only care about a pet so it doesn't die from thirst)

Not only is the general upkeep inside his house terrible but from what we can gather, the outside of the house has always been pretty poor, although not as bad pre 2011 when Bob wasn't as old. Chris likely has no idea what weeds are and how to remove them, the dog and cat shit that's just left on their newspapers inside the house is already a telling sign that he definitely doesn't pick up any animal excrement outside in his yard and it just sits there so people end up stepping on it later. he has tons of thrown out toys and junk in the front yard just sitting there deteriorating away, despite having a car he could have easily have slowly taken most of this rubbish outside the house but also inside the house to a dump, but no Chris is far too good for that, and didn't ever consider that there was anything wrong with this.

So not only was he probably never taught these things, but it was Bob that basically did the bare minimum to point until he was censured by Barb (because she was the main hoarder and preferred it that way) and Chris has always seen this as a normal healthy house habit, because his mother had no issues with all the rubbish in the house and complaining about da hoard was seen as a bad thing by his mother.


----------



## OpenBASED (Aug 25, 2021)

She may already be dead inside after what Chris did to her. But that's assuming that she even understands what happened.


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Aug 27, 2021)

Nope. Barb gonna die while Chris is in the slammer and he'll blame da trolls/noise/fire.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Aug 27, 2021)

She hasn’t been alive for a very long time, Her own son fucking her crusty vagina killed her will to live, I hope she leaves this world as soon as possible, to endure  such a fate is maybe worse than death itself.


----------



## Shibaru (Aug 27, 2021)

Fuck! said:


> Ait lads what stage are we at?


Late Stage 3, Early Stage 4 i'd imagine.


----------



## Smleman303 (Aug 28, 2021)

A Chris Chan group I follow had someone claim Barb was back at 14 Branchland. That can't be right? Apparently Reddit, confirmed it? I can't see any evidence and I know someone would have pounced on it here.


----------



## Phillip_Jeffries (Aug 29, 2021)

I was actually the one who broke the story and made the reddit post. I've been meaning to make a thread about it on here since the reddit post went horribly due to the fact that if your account doesn't have karma reddit decides to hide all your comments from everyone, but I don't have sufficient privileges on here to start a thread.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Aug 29, 2021)

Phillip_Jeffries said:


> I don't have sufficient privileges on here to start a thread.


that's so you don't do the exact thing you were trying to do


----------



## Smleman303 (Aug 29, 2021)

Phillip_Jeffries said:


> I was actually the one who broke the story and made the reddit post. I've been meaning to make a thread about it on here since the reddit post went horribly due to the fact that if your account doesn't have karma reddit decides to hide all your comments from everyone, but I don't have sufficient privileges on here to start a thread.


Colour me skeptical but I've seen your post and it doesn't add up.


----------



## Phillip_Jeffries (Aug 29, 2021)

What exactly do you think doesn't add up? I'm curious


----------



## Smleman303 (Aug 29, 2021)

Phillip_Jeffries said:


> What exactly do you think doesn't add up? I'm curious


Try everything you've posted.


----------



## Phillip_Jeffries (Aug 29, 2021)

Smleman303 said:


> Try everything you've posted.


I guess it really doesn't matter if you believe me or not because sooner or later some troll is gonna go to confirm it and my discovery will be validated.


----------



## Smleman303 (Aug 29, 2021)

Phillip_Jeffries said:


> I guess it really doesn't matter if you believe me or not because sooner or later some troll is gonna go to confirm it and my discover will be validated.


Whatever happens, fix your fucking grammar first.


----------



## Phillip_Jeffries (Aug 29, 2021)

Smleman303 said:


> Whatever happens, fix your fucking grammar first.


Maybe you misread my comment? I wasn't saying "is gonna confirm it", I'm saying they're gonna go to Ruckersville to confirm it. Other than that and maybe needing an additional comma I see no issues lol.


----------



## STN (Aug 29, 2021)

She has nothing left and will die with nothing  and no one around. Unless she gets some money from all this somehow then she will stick around to keep QVC afloat for a week longer and then keel over and become cat food.


----------



## Oh_Snap (Aug 29, 2021)

Optimus Prime said:


> "...she likely will not improve and Chris may have literally fucked his own mother into the grave faster."


If there was more money involved (from inheritance/insurance or something similar), I'd wonder if that was Chris's plan all along. But I also know I am putting more thought into that than I probably should.


----------



## Glassshardballpit (Aug 30, 2021)

Baguette Child said:


> Barb stopped being funny to watch long ago. If she isn't worth laughing at, why should anyone here give a shit if she lives or dies? Who the fuck comes to the farms to post about feeling sympathetic for these fuckers?


Why should we care if you live or die?

The fact of the matter is, we'll probably never see Barbara again. She'll spend the rest of her life protective services and in some kind of nursing facility.

It's hard to believe that someone's life can turn so abruptly, but hopefully she can spend the rest of her days in relative peace.


----------



## Meowzers (Sep 3, 2021)

i've posted this before, but i think she'll make it past this event. not for long, mind you, i think she's got 5 years left, but a little incestuous rape won't keep ol' bobcat down. the old coot is stubborn as hell. pure spite keeps old bats like her alive long after their expected expiration date. she won't die on her own, i think. she'll be crushed by the hoard, or take a fall, or something like that, and with our goddess not there to help, she'll succumb and the cats will eat her face. she'll be found days, maybe weeks after she's been dead. maybe even by our Goddess Hirself when he breaks the restraining order to pilfer his precious legos and vidya from branchland court. maybe she'll only be half-alive if she's found, and be taken to a hospital where she'll succumb.
 but ultimately, who knows? nobody can predict what will happen to barb. there's no point in hypothesizing. people have been making predictions about the tale of CWC for a decade now and they've always been wrong, and the true story turns out crazier than people could ever imagine. that's what keeps me on this ride.


----------



## BeatboxBill (Sep 13, 2021)

If she has dementia or alzheimer's then it's likely she won't even remember it most of the time, if she isn't mentally ill then she will require therapy for PTSD. We don't know what exactly happened. From what Chris said, it looks like Barb was in to some of it. I'm not saying that it's her fault or that Chris should not be punished though. 

Barb made Chris spoon with her, she even got jealous of him having a romantic interest and only wanted him for herself which makes me wonder if she actually participated with the incest affair.


----------



## Ophelia (Sep 13, 2021)

BeatboxBill said:


> If she has dementia or alzheimer's then it's likely she won't even remember it most of the time, if she isn't mentally ill then she will require therapy for PTSD. We don't know what exactly happened. From what Chris said, it looks like Barb was in to some of it. I'm not saying that it's her fault or that Chris should not be punished though.
> 
> Barb made Chris spoon with her, she even got jealous of him having a romantic interest and only wanted him for herself which makes me wonder if she actually participated with the incest affair.


Chris is lying about Barb enjoying it.


----------



## Mason Verger (Sep 13, 2021)

BeatboxBill said:


> If she has dementia or alzheimer's then it's likely she won't even remember it most of the time, if she isn't mentally ill then she will require therapy for PTSD. We don't know what exactly happened. From what Chris said, it looks like Barb was in to some of it. I'm not saying that it's her fault or that Chris should not be punished though.
> 
> Barb made Chris spoon with her, she even got jealous of him having a romantic interest and only wanted him for herself which makes me wonder if she actually participated with the incest affair.


I chock the spooning up to infantilizing Chris as a giant toddler to cuddle more than anything sexual. And the jealousy thing is kinda normal. I know lots of parents that get jealous of their kids new significant other, especially given how much Barb used Chris as a helper monkey. And, let’s be real.. she was right to be suspicious of any “sweethearts”. Pretty much all of them except wallflower had a nefarious agenda.


----------



## HeilDave (Sep 14, 2021)

BeatboxBill said:


> If she has dementia or alzheimer's then it's likely she won't even remember it most of the time, if she isn't mentally ill then she will require therapy for PTSD. We don't know what exactly happened. From what Chris said, it looks like Barb was in to some of it. I'm not saying that it's her fault or that Chris should not be punished though.
> 
> Barb made Chris spoon with her, she even got jealous of him having a romantic interest and only wanted him for herself which makes me wonder if she actually participated with the incest affair.


Also the timeline.

Whenever Chris wanted to go out for a con or to meet a random troll, she'd threaten suicide and pay him off with games.

A con was coming up where he could very possibly meet the sweetheart of his dreams who'd take him away from Barb. I'm not saying she initiated it (grooming aside) but what if this time Chris didn't want to be paid off in vidya but instead in china?


----------



## BeatboxBill (Sep 14, 2021)

HeilDave said:


> Also the timeline.
> 
> Whenever Chris wanted to go out for a con or to meet a random troll, she'd threaten suicide and pay him off with games.
> 
> A con was coming up where he could very possibly meet the sweetheart of his dreams who'd take him away from Barb. I'm not saying she initiated it (grooming aside) but what if this time Chris didn't want to be paid off in vidya but instead in china?


I honestly thought it was childish and selfish of Barb to do that to Chris, I know he is a piece of shit, but threatening suicide and bribing him is disgusting.


----------



## TaterBot (Sep 19, 2021)

Today I read the CWCki "incest chat transcripts" again and realized I may have been wrong about Barb. I thought people were being harsh and cruel about this poor demented woman/victim.  

Now I think she is likely faking the wide-eyed dementia stare. In this video, before she knew  she's on camera, her gaze is normal. @17:53 Then changes when she realizes it.
I put it on half speed and full screen to double check.  Timestamped. 






If what was said in the chats actually happened, then imo yes Barb will not only survive, but will attempt to have Chris returned to 14BLC, but only if she can do so w/o getting herself into any trouble.


----------



## Alpha Kennybody (Sep 19, 2021)

TaterBot said:


> Today I read the CWCki "incest chat transcripts" again and realized I may have been wrong about Barb. I thought people were being harsh and cruel about this poor demented woman/victim.
> 
> Now I think she is likely faking the wide-eyed dementia stare. In this video, before she knew  she's on camera, her gaze is normal. @17:53 Then changes when she realizes it.
> I put it on half speed and full screen to double check.  Timestamped.
> ...



I've posted this before but I think it warrants it again: in 2016 Barb was acting senile and demented.

In 2016 she's seen in one video lifeless and in dire need of 100 dollars for medication

Then on the same day she watches from the shadows, and is caught in camera being a sly parasite just like her son

Now in 2020 when she gets the flowers off of a ween posing as Cole, at no point does she seem demented. A little bit slow, on account of having a camera stuffed in her face and it being unscripted, but she's still formulating words. I think it's on account of Chris Chan forcing her to do a video before she's had chance to coordinate herself, rather than dementia.

In a nutshell, I think she's fairly compos mentis for an 81 year old, or whatever the hell she is. I doubt she consented to the sex, and it would be a painful experience to have a walrus with a dick shaped like Albanian Plumbing in her dusty cleft. but she's not some comatose cadaver like some folk make out.


----------



## TaterBot (Sep 22, 2021)

Alpha Kennybody said:


> I've posted this before but I think it warrants it again: in 2016 Barb was acting senile and demented.
> 
> In 2016 she's seen in one video lifeless and in dire need of 100 dollars for medication
> 
> ...


I stopped watching  most of Chris's videos years ago  and I'd missed that but I see your point, you're right.  
(Barb will be 80 on Oct 1 )


----------



## John Merston (Sep 26, 2021)

TheMockTurtle said:


> Barb isn’t a boomer, she was born like 4-5 years before the baby boom. I googled it and I guess they call them the “silent generation”.





DaAdultey said:


> For being called the silent generation she really did never shut the fuck up until now


People born near the tail end of a "generation" will frequently exhibit characteristics of both the generation they were born in and the generation after that. We call people like that "cuspers".


----------



## Glassshardballpit (Sep 26, 2021)

TaterBot said:


> Today I read the CWCki "incest chat transcripts" again and realized I may have been wrong about Barb. I thought people were being harsh and cruel about this poor demented woman/victim.
> 
> Now I think she is likely faking the wide-eyed dementia stare. In this video, before she knew  she's on camera, her gaze is normal. @17:53 Then changes when she realizes it.
> I put it on half speed and full screen to double check.  Timestamped.
> ...


I know it's a little creepy when he says "yes dear" but you're still not thinking that he's going to do what he's going to do.

It's a relatively normal video interaction concerning cat food.
...
I don't know.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Sep 27, 2021)

Speaking of Barb, the old gal's birthday is coming up. Will more weens come to her doorstep wishing her a good day on behalf of Chris?


----------



## Sexy Potoo (Sep 27, 2021)

Alpha Kennybody said:


> I've posted this before but I think it warrants it again: in 2016 Barb was acting senile and demented.
> 
> In 2016 she's seen in one video lifeless and in dire need of 100 dollars for medication
> 
> ...


When people have Alzheimer's or Dementia, the "real personality" can resurface briefly on occasion.

Just because Barb had some isolated incidents of lucidity doesn't mean she wasn't suffering from mental decline.


----------



## Alpha Kennybody (Sep 27, 2021)

Sexy Potoo said:


> When people have Alzheimer's or Dementia, the "real personality" can resurface briefly on occasion.
> 
> Just because Barb had some isolated incidents of lucidity doesn't mean she wasn't suffering from mental decline.



from age, yes. But as I've said before, I have never seen proof she has dementia. It just seems to be taken as gospel through chinese whispers. As for those two videos, it's clear she was putting on an act for donations in 2016. All 80 year olds are a little spaced out, but she's yet to be diagnosed with dementia.


----------



## Ken_Penders69 (Oct 3, 2021)

she'll make it and wait for her lover to return from prision for her...


----------



## Flan Pwincess (Oct 3, 2021)

Death will be a fucking blessing to Barb at this point, she's a fine example of 'you reap what you sow' but as haggard as she's looking she's easily got a couple more years in her.


----------



## Hogar Grupal (Oct 3, 2021)

I think Barb's aware that she is the victim and isn't allowed to communicate with her son/rapist, lest she does so and it jeopardizes her as being an accomplice as well (any law people feel free to correct me on this).


----------



## TayandYou (Oct 5, 2021)

HellDave said:


> Also the timeline.
> 
> Whenever Chris wanted to go out for a con or to meet a random troll, she'd threaten suicide and pay him off with games.
> 
> A con was coming up where he could very possibly meet the sweetheart of his dreams who'd take him away from Barb. I'm not saying she initiated it (grooming aside) but what if this time Chris didn't want to be paid off in vidya but instead in china?


I swear, if Chris somehow manages to get off scot free and turn this around into Barb getting charged for grooming her mentally ill son

It'll be equal parts horrifying, hilarious and in line with Chris always managing to dodge responsibility for his actions


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (Oct 6, 2021)

Today, I had a vision of Barb dying around Christmas time from a fall in the snowy cold outside at night.


----------



## Hoshikawa (Oct 6, 2021)

Has it ever actually been confirmed that she has dementia? If she does, I guess it'd be easy for her to forget this. I'm moreso curious about who will take care of her now.


----------



## Macreedy_ (Oct 6, 2021)

StyrofoamFridge said:


> Today, I had a vision of Barb dying around Christmas time from a fall in the snowy cold outside at night.


a fitting end, i'd say.


----------



## Ophelia (Oct 7, 2021)

Hoshikawa said:


> Has it ever actually been confirmed that she has dementia? If she does, I guess it'd be easy for her to forget this. I'm moreso curious about who will take care of her now.


We honestly don’t know.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Oct 7, 2021)

Hoshikawa said:


> Has it ever actually been confirmed that she has dementia? If she does, I guess it'd be easy for her to forget this. I'm moreso curious about who will take care of her now.



Barb has a lifetime of manipulative behavior.

She is probably just as gifted now as she always was.


----------



## 185405 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bob was lucky he died before he could witness this.


----------



## Sarah Connor (Oct 7, 2021)

StyrofoamFridge said:


> Today, I had a vision of Barb dying around Christmas time from a fall in the snowy cold outside at night.


As Barbara slips on an icy patch on the footpath she hears three distinct cracks in her body. A searing hot warmth radiates from her femur, hip and back. She’s doesn’t let out a yell, as she doesn’t have the energy for it. The warm yellow streetlight illuminates the snow as it blows in the quiet night. 
She closes her eyes, straining to remember the “happier” moments in her life. She contemplates her marriages, her children, her family, her accomplishments. In this fleeting moment she thinks about Chris. Her son, her caretaker, her keeper. What went wrong. She remembers his face on the day he found out he won the Sonic sweepstakes. A faint grimace grows across her face. 
Christmas, 2004. Sitting around the tree with her husband and son. She can’t feel the pain anymore. Bob reads off some kind of letter where Christian resents not finding his boyfriend-free-girl. Christopher. Her son, her nightmare. 
Just as Barb starts to see the dark static flash behind her eyes, she hears a faint voice. 

“He’s a little itty bitty hamstah!”


----------



## RainwaterDrop (Oct 7, 2021)

185405 said:


> Bob was lucky he died before he could witness this.


Bob would be on his mid 90's were he still alive, even with his influence being one of the few things that kept Chris from veering into total madness I doubt he would be healthy and lucid enough to have any control over the house. Maybe him being still there would have helped Chris from falling into the hands of Bella and the Idea Guys, but I believe it would only have bought Chris some more time!

Unless Chris himself died an early death he would always end up in the wilds once his parents passed!


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Oct 7, 2021)

She already survived past the event, and probably doesn't even remember it happening because she's too demented to form the new memories. Rape trauma comes from the perceived injustice of the events, possible self-blame assigned after the fact, an inability to feel safe or relax due to overactive cortisol and adrenaline production, and other things that require at least a semi-functioning brain in order to occur. In a way, she's kind of lucky her damage happened in that order because she doesn't have to remember getting raped by her faggot retard son.

"If you're going to kill me and rape me, please do them in that order." --House, M.D.


----------



## Disastrously Dumb (Oct 7, 2021)

crucifiction009 said:


> She already survived past the event, and probably doesn't even remember it happening because she's too demented to form the new memories. Rape trauma comes from the perceived injustice of the events, possible self-blame assigned after the fact, an inability to feel safe or relax due to overactive cortisol and adrenaline production, and other things that require at least a semi-functioning brain in order to occur. In a way, she's kind of lucky her damage happened in that order because she doesn't have to remember getting raped by her faggot retard son.
> 
> "If you're going to kill me and rape me, please do them in that order." --House, M.D.


but she wakes up each day
and wonders where Chris is
living alone with her pets since its likely all distant relatives had distanced themselves further than before.
I mean Chris had pointed out numerous times in the past that every relative had essentially for the most part cut them away from the family 

man...


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Oct 7, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> Barb has a lifetime of manipulative behavior.
> 
> She is probably just as gifted now as she always was.


Both can be true 
In the end of the 'Boy who Cried Wolf" the wolf actually does come

In this case it was just Chris Chan who came


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Oct 7, 2021)

Disastrously Dumb said:


> but she wakes up each day
> and wonders where Chris is
> living alone with her pets since its likely all distant relatives had distanced themselves further than before.
> I mean Chris had pointed out numerous times in the past that every relative had essentially for the most part cut them away from the family
> ...


The situation certainly isn't GOOD for her, but she's suffering from the sudden absence of a person she's used to rather than suffering from the persistent memory of being incestuously sexually assaulted. They're both thoroughly damaging, but the latter is slightly worse. If everything was the same except that she was more aware of what was happening, I'm sure that awareness would make her suffer more.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 7, 2021)

crucifiction009 said:


> The situation certainly isn't GOOD for her, but she's suffering from the sudden absence of a person she's used to rather than suffering from the persistent memory of being incestuously sexually assaulted. They're both thoroughly damaging, but the latter is slightly worse. If everything was the same except that she was more aware of what was happening, I'm sure that awareness would make her suffer more.


You're making a lot of assumptions about whether or not Barb is senile and what kind of dementia it is.  It isn't just instantly forget every single thing that happens forever.


----------



## Attractive Sexhaver (Oct 7, 2021)

If Bob was still alive, no doubt Chris would have helped himself to some dussy on his days off from Barb.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Oct 7, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> You're making a lot of assumptions about whether or not Barb is senile and what kind of dementia it is.  It isn't just instantly forget every single thing that happens forever.


Fair enough. I got the impression that she was pretty close to being a vegetable at this point. Sometimes people with that kind of neural degeneration struggle to be aware of the present and form new memories because they're preoccupied with whichever old ones are left. Since she just let her son rape her repeatedly without any objections, I assumed she was one of them. That is an assumption though, so it's not something I can be sure of.


----------



## Sailor (Oct 7, 2021)

I think Barb would be alright and live for a while if she's put in a care home. If she's back at the temple, she'll die sooner rather than later


----------



## Ophelia (Oct 7, 2021)

Sailor said:


> I think Barb would be alright and live for a while if she's put in a care home. If she's back at the temple, she'll die sooner rather than later


People generally go to care homes to die. The dramatic change is usually harder on them than whatever their familiar living situation was. With exceptions for the really good places.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 7, 2021)

Ophelia said:


> People generally go to care homes to die. The dramatic change is usually harder on them than whatever their familiar living situation was. With exceptions for the really good places.


If she were forcibly removed from her hoardcrux she'd probably die within weeks.


----------



## AfghanBlue (Oct 7, 2021)

crucifiction009 said:


> Fair enough. I got the impression that she was pretty close to being a vegetable at this point. Sometimes people with that kind of neural degeneration struggle to be aware of the present and form new memories because they're preoccupied with whichever old ones are left. Since she just let her son rape her repeatedly without any objections, I assumed she was one of them. That is an assumption though, so it's not something I can be sure of.


she didn’t Just let him. 
he’s a big tall bloke and she’s an ill old lady and she did repeatedly “object” as you’ll learn if you chance upon the absolutely disgusting chat logs that Janke had.
i really woudlnt bother reading them but take it from me, she wasn’t happy about or receptive to the situation and chris knew that well enough to say so himself


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Oct 7, 2021)

AfghanBlue said:


> she didn’t Just let him.
> he’s a big tall bloke and she’s an ill old lady and she did repeatedly “object” as you’ll learn if you chance upon the absolutely disgusting chat logs that Janke had.
> i really woudlnt bother reading them but take it from me, she wasn’t happy about or receptive to the situation and chris knew that well enough to say so himself


Well, shit. That's worse than I was aware of. Yeah, I didn't read all the way through the Stanke chats. Guess that dude is even more deranged than I thought, and I already thought he was extremely deranged.


----------



## Disastrously Dumb (Oct 7, 2021)

crucifiction009 said:


> Well, shit. That's worse than I was aware of. Yeah, I didn't read all the way through the Stanke chats. Guess that dude is even more deranged than I thought, and I already thought he was extremely deranged.


... most people had come to that conclusion when Chris cut his taint, in the belief he had a Labia.
That was probably the moment when many would assume that he leapt off the deep end.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Oct 10, 2021)

If some sort of (unfortunate) miracle happened and Chris got out of prison earlier, his life would still be far better off if Barb died. Barb's absence would be the final wake-up call for chris to try and become an adult.


----------



## Alcalino9000 (Oct 10, 2021)

Currently Barb, makes the crazy cat of each town or city look like a model person, seriously that woman is basically paying what harvest, I have no doubt that when she was pregnant with Chris she drank alcohol and smoked, damn if she knew Bob in a pub, what else can you expect, that he lives every day is a surprise for all of us.


----------

